# What Adventure Awaits?



## Mark Chance (Dec 3, 2010)

It's a crisp autumn morning in Gragmoor. The sun stains the eastern sky with fiery colors. Somewhere a rooster boasts of its presence. Another somewhere else responds in kind. A new day dawns ripe with possibilities.


----------



## jkason (Dec 3, 2010)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

"Kaer! Kaer! Kaer! Kaer!"

The large lumpy figure in the bed growled, but after another half-dozen excited repetitions of his name, Kaer finally rolled off his cot. He didn't bother to catch himself, falling to the floor on his back with a thump. He squinted up at the blurry shape of an older boy.

"Sleep now. Too. Much. Mead."

"Aw, come on, Kaer! Fandrake's been up a whole hour!"

"Fandrake's inhuman, Timit," Kaer returned, though he was standing. He needed to remember that going on a bender with a man who's whole act was about his immunity to toxins was ill-informed, to say the least. Kaer pulled a pair of trousers on and grabbed his tunic and boots. 

"Okay. I'm up. What's the new trick?" he asked the circus' youngest acrobat.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 3, 2010)

*The Marvelous Zantalus, Elven Wizard*

Meanwhile...

The Marvalous Zantalus was being faced with one of the trickier dilemmas of his century plus of life.  He liked children in the abstract, at a distance, but found the actuality of them rather disconcerting.

Three of them were now staring at him, like wolves that had scented weakness and were closing in for the kill.

"Why 'ave you gotten pointy ears?"  Ask the smallest one, a creature he suspected was female due to the predominantly pink coloration of it's clothing - though this was hardly a given with show folk.
_
"I have pointy ears because that is how elves are made my dear, our senses are keener as a rule than humanities."_

"Why are you an elf?"  Chipped in the little snotty one, who Zantalus was fairly certain had a name like Angus - yes that was it Snotty Angus.  For a moment he caught himself mulling over th deeper philospophical meanings of this question, until he caught himself.

 _"Because my parents were elves."_  I must act now or I shall never extract myself, _"Now children Rupert here,"_ on que the ferret emerged from his robes blinking sleepily and regarding the young humans dubiously, _"was just telling me that he did not think any of you were quick or clever enough to catch him."_

"Are to!"  Came several indignant replies as grubby hands reached for the ferret.  Zantalus raised a warding hand.

_"No, no, children, you must count to twenty before you try to find him, and close your eyes tight while you do so."_   To Zantalus's relief they complied, scrunching their eyes tight and beginning a faltering uncertain count.  

Setting Rupert down he gave his familiar an apologetic glance, feeling Rupert's betrayal through their bond.  _"Come now Rupert, I have faith in you.  Surely you can outwit a bunch of children?"_  He whispered.

Whatever his feeling Rupert shot off between the carts vanishing from sight, Zantalus quickly following his lead and making a beeline for his own wagon where he intended to begin scribing another scroll he would need for the coming performance.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2010)

Berm was asked to wander around and ensure there were no trouble brewing, so he did so. He watches with intrest the exchange between the elvin wizard and the children. H watches carefully which way the ferret goes and when the children are at the requisite number he gets their attention and points them in the direction of the furry rodent.

He moves off to toher places after that , so as not to be blamed for the children's success. . ..


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 4, 2010)

*Rupert 1st level Ferret*

Rupert scurries away at breakneck speed anxious to avoid being discovered and attempts to vanish into the shadows of wagons and gear.


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 4, 2010)

*Shalaye, half-elf Oracle*

Shalaye woke with a feverish start, her body covered in sweat.  The voices haunted her even in her sleep.

She rose, crossed her tent to a bowl of water resting by her makeup table, splashed water onto her face.  She wiped her face with a rough towel, then sighed as she sat on the small stool before her mirror.  She stared at her reflection, absently began to prepare for another day's performance.

She heard the laughter and excitement of children outside the tent.  Her heart felt the tiniest bit lighter knowing that there was still room for laughter within it.

After getting dressed, she took a deep breath and stepped out into the morning sun to see what was the commotion.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 4, 2010)

*The Marvelous Zantalus, Elven Wizard and Stone Cold Fox*

Entering his wagon Zantalus takes a fresh seat of parchment and sets it down upon the desk that takes up half of the space - as an elf he has no need of a bed afterall.

He spends a few minutes tweaking the tip of his right ear - almost permanently ink stained - as he considers what he needs to add to his array of scrolls. _ An Enlarge Person perhaps?  Or maybe a__ Disguise Self?  Hmmm._

There was a knock at the door and Zantalus sighed as Sheria - the matronly (human) bear tamer and the bearded ladies understudy - with the aide of some strong glue and artistry.

"Zanty darling!  You really must let me take care of you more, you need more light, you will blind yourself squinting at those  squiggles."  She cooed placing a pie down upon his parchment.  _Confounded woman._

He sighed heavily, "Sheria I am an elf we see better than you humans, and I am one hundred and seven years old. I really do not need taking care of.  Especially by someone young enough to be my granddaughter." _And boosomy enough to suffocate one of her bears._

"Oh, Zantykins you old charmer you.  You say the sweetest things."  Sheria tittered.  He buried his face in his palms.  _Zantykins? Infuriating woman._ "Don't be shy now my love, I was thinking we could..."

 "Actually I was hoping you could help me practice my act my dear."  _Curses I must refrain form offering anything that could even loosely be deemed a term of endearment, the fool woman will take it as a proposal of marriage.  _He withdrew the silly silver pendant he used in his act and raised his eyebrows in hopeful inquiry.

"Oh you devil! Of course you can practice on me, you can do anything you like wi..."  Sheria replied fanning herself with her hand.

"Ah, splendid splendid, now close your eyes.  Excellent, now listen to the sound of my voice, imagine yourself surrounded by clean white feathers staring up at a starry sky that sweeps away to infinity. Now Thgil Aekil Tuo!  Sleep!"  He intoned, pulling out a pinch of sand and rose petals and scattering it as he stood.  _Hmm, the rose petals might have been a mistake, but then they are far easier to keep on one's person than live crickets - besides Rupert always eats my insects._

As Sheria's snores echoed throughout the wagon Zantalus swiftly snatched up his lap desk and scribing supplies and fled to seek a secluded spot...  _Not my proudest moment._


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 4, 2010)

jkason said:


> "Okay. I'm up. What's the new trick?" Kaer asked the circus' youngest acrobat.




"I'm not sure, Kaer," Timit replied as the pair started across camp to the sandpit. "I just know Fandrake is in one of his moods. Best not keep him waiting."



Aldern Foxglove said:


> Setting Rupert down he gave his familiar an apologetic glance, feeling Rupert's betrayal through their bond.  _"Come now Rupert, I have faith in you.  Surely you can outwit a bunch of children?"_  He whispered.
> 
> Whatever his feeling Rupert shot off between the carts vanishing from sight, Zantalus quickly following his lead and making a beeline for his own wagon where he intended to begin scribing another scroll he would need for the coming performance.






Scott DeWar said:


> Berm was asked to wander around and ensure there were no trouble brewing, so he did so. He watches with intrest the exchange between the elvin wizard and the children. H watches carefully which way the ferret goes and when the children are at the requisite number he gets their attention and points them in the direction of the furry rodent.
> 
> He moves off to toher places after that , so as not to be blamed for the children's success....




The children waved to Berm as they hurried pell-mell in the direction indicated.



Aldern Foxglove said:


> Rupert scurries away at breakneck speed anxious to avoid being discovered and attempts to vanish into the shadows of wagons and gear.




The children split up, surrounded Rupert's last known hiding place, and leaped for the capture with squeals of delight. Unfortunately for the children, the ferret had eluded detection and was safely skulking away with at least some pride intact.



Herobizkit said:


> After getting dressed, Shalaye took a deep breath and stepped out into the morning sun to see what was the commotion.




Shalaye almost bumped into Rorbi, one of the troupe's cooks. She was a plump, sweaty woman dressed in mannish clothes who wore her dark, thick hair pulled back into a tight ponytail. Worry stretched her thin lips into a frown.

"Beg pardon, Shalaye," Rorbi said. "Have ya seen Vandro? He went down t' the river t' do some fishin' just before dawn. I tol' him t' be back at sunup, but he's still gone."

Vandro was Rorbi's teenage son. He was not the brightest lad, but had a heart of gold and would never dream of worrying his mother.



Aldern Foxglove said:


> As Sheria's snores echoed throughout the wagon Zantalus swiftly snatched up his lap desk and scribing supplies and fled to seek a secluded spot...  _Not my proudest moment._




Scurrying from beneath the flap of a nearby tent, Rupert slid into view, stopped, and gave Zantalus a pointed look.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 4, 2010)

*Zantalus the Ferret Chastened, Elven Wizard*

"Ah Rupert, see I knew you could elude them, you need to work on your self esteem.  Now help me do the same with Sheria, can you you see a nice hiding spot?"  Zantalus says genially, unable to meet the muscalid's accusing gaze.


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2010)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*



Mark Chance said:


> "I'm not sure, Kaer," Timit replied as the pair started across camp to the sandpit. "I just know Fandrake is in one of his moods. Best not keep him waiting."




Kaer growled, but nodded. He hopped his way out of the tent pulling his boots on as he followed Timit, then hustled to catch back up, trying to clear his head as he tried to find the arm holes in his tunic.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 5, 2010)

Mark Chance said:


> The children waved to Berm as they hurried pell-mell in the direction indicated.
> 
> The children split up, surrounded Rupert's last known hiding place, and leaped for the capture with squeals of delight. Unfortunately for the children, the ferret had eluded detection and was safely skulking away with at least some pride intact.




As Berm sidles away he picks up some smooth stones on the ground and walks slowly juggling them while looking around to see if there are any trouble makers around.


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 6, 2010)

*Shalaye, female half-elf Oracle*



			
				Rorbi said:
			
		

> "Beg pardon, Shalaye," Rorbi said. "Have ya seen Vandro? He went down t'  the river t' do some fishin' just before dawn. I tol' him t' be back at  sunup, but he's still gone."



"No doubt he's spending alone time with his sweetheart, Tashiri," Shalaye said flatly.

Shalaye shifted her gaze from Rorbi's eyes to the ground, paused, then said, "But if it worries you so, I shall go and see what is the what of it."

_Desna's up early_, Shalaye mused.

Shalaye glances around the area, looking for someone to accompany her.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 7, 2010)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> "Ah Rupert, see I knew you could elude them, you need to work on your self esteem.  Now help me do the same with Sheria, can you you see a nice hiding spot?"  Zantalus says genially, unable to meet the muscalid's accusing gaze.






jkason said:


> Kaer growled, but nodded. He hopped his way out of the tent pulling his boots on as he followed Timit, then hustled to catch back up, trying to clear his head as he tried to find the arm holes in his tunic.




Zantalus sees Kaer following after the young acrobat Timit. Kaer is hopping to keep up while putting on his boots at the same time, and the barbarian's growls are audible even at a score or so feet.

Not too far away on the other side of a few tents and a wheeled cage holding an aged black bear:



Scott DeWar said:


> As Berm sidles away he picks up some smooth stones on the ground and walks slowly juggling them while looking around to see if there are any trouble makers around.




Berm doesn't see any noteworthy troublemakers. There are some town children peeking here and there under tent flaps. They are obviously searching for someone or something, but don't see intent on any criminal mischief. He also spots Shalaye talking with Rorbi the cook.



Herobizkit said:


> "No doubt he's spending alone time with his sweetheart, Tashiri," Shalaye said flatly.
> 
> Shalaye shifted her gaze from Rorbi's eyes to the ground, paused, then said, "But if it worries you so, I shall go and see what is the what of it."




"Oh, would you, please?" Rorbi says. "It's so unlike the boy to be irresponsible, and Tashiri's a good girl, too. Not like some of those town hussies."



Herobizkit said:


> _Desna's up early_, Shalaye mused.
> 
> Shalaye glances around the area, looking for someone to accompany her.




Shalaye spots Berm juggling stones not too far away.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 7, 2010)

"Morning Timit, Kaer.  I trust you are well after the nights turbulent session of subconscious self examination?"  Zantalus says moving up besides the pair.  _Dreams weird idea_.  "Might I ask where you are bound?  I have a sudden urgent need to evade Sheria again," he casts a nervous glance over at the bear cages, "and it might be prudent to have witnesses should my stealth skills prove inadequate."

Rupert, who is now upon the elf's shoulder lets out a satisfied huff at this.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 7, 2010)

Mark Chance said:


> Berm doesn't see any noteworthy troublemakers. There are some town children peeking here and there under tent flaps. They are obviously searching for someone or something, but don't see intent on any criminal mischief. He also spots Shalaye talking with Rorbi the cook.
> 
> 
> Shalaye spots Berm juggling stones not too far away.



Berm waves and smiles at Shakaye  only to realize too late he was juggling three stones. his smaile flips to a frown as two fall to the ground and he catches one. He then returns his attention to the fortune teller, grinning more then before ther ston bouncing up and down like it is being juggling alone in one hand.

(actually, that is exactly what is going on.)


----------



## jkason (Dec 9, 2010)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> "Morning Timit, Kaer.  I trust you are well after the nights turbulent session of subconscious self examination?"




Kaer frowns. "You think we did what to ourselves last night?" he says. "Nevermind. Fandrake wants something and ... blast, gotta catch up with Timit again. Come 'long if you want to, but you're on your own if you got Sheria's ire up, pointy-ears."

Having finally managed to get his tunic pulled on during the brief pause, Kaer runs to catch up to the young acrobat, not waiting for a response.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 9, 2010)

*The Marvelous Zantalus, Pointy Eared Wizard*

"Dreams my boy, dreams is what I refer to.  But I digress, yes I shall tag along, if nothing else it will ensure that if the woman chooses to confront me she must do so in public, which I can hope will check her unwelcome ardor."  Zantalus replies, ignoring the pointy ears comment with quiet dignity.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 11, 2010)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> "Morning Timit, Kaer. I trust you are well after the nights turbulent session of subconscious self examination?"  Zantalus says moving up besides the pair. _Dreams weird idea_. "Might I ask where you are bound? I have a sudden urgent need to evade Sheria again," he casts a nervous glance over at the bear cages, "and it might be prudent to have witnesses should my stealth skills prove inadequate."
> 
> Rupert, who is now upon the elf's shoulder lets out a satisfied huff at this.






jkason said:


> Kaer frowns. "You think we did what to ourselves last night?" he says. "Nevermind. Fandrake wants something and ... blast, gotta catch up with Timit again. Come 'long if you want to, but you're on your own if you got Sheria's ire up, pointy-ears."
> 
> Having finally managed to get his tunic pulled on during the brief pause, Kaer runs to catch up to the young acrobat, not waiting for a response.






Aldern Foxglove said:


> "Dreams my boy, dreams is what I refer to.  But I digress, yes I shall tag along, if nothing else it will ensure that if the woman chooses to confront me she must do so in public, which I can hope will check her unwelcome ardor." Zantalus replies, ignoring the pointy ears comment with quiet dignity.




As Zantalus and Kaer exchange pleasantries, Timit stands a few yards away, shuffling nervously from foot to foot. When Zantalus agrees to come along, Timit looks a bit relieved. The trio continues the short walk to the acrobats' training area. As they pass by Aloysius the snake charmer's tent, Kaer and Zantalus spot Berm talking to -- or, more accurately -- be talked to by Rorbi the cook. There seems to be a sense of urgency to Rorbi's manner and words, but she isn't speaking loud enough to be clearly audible.



Scott DeWar said:


> Berm waves and smiles at Shalaye  only to realize too late he was juggling three stones. his smaile flips to a frown as two fall to the ground and he catches one. He then returns his attention to the fortune teller, grinning more then before ther ston bouncing up and down like it is being juggling alone in one hand.




"Oh, Master Berm," says Rorbi, taking Shalaye's wrist and leading her the few steps toward Berm. "Vandro's not back from fishin', and it's not like him to be late. I was just tellin' Shalaye. I went down t' the river, to his fishin' spot, and he isn't there. Didn't see him, and he didn't answer when I called. I fear something bad's happened."

While Rorbi explains her worries to Berm, both Berm and Shalaye spot Zantalus and Kaer passing by Aloysius's tent, led by the young acrobat Timit.

[sblock=OOC for Aldern and jkason]
Aldern, jkason: My aged eyes have a hard time reading purple and darkred. Could you please use lighter colors? [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]No problem I'll take ORANGE.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2010)

" wait one moment, more eyes are better to searc then a few."

dropping the stone he was "juggling" Berm gives a whilstle to get the attention of the others and waves both hands, gestering for them to come over.


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2010)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*



Scott DeWar said:


> " wait one moment, more eyes are better to searc then a few."
> 
> dropping the stone he was "juggling" Berm gives a whilstle to get the attention of the others and waves both hands, gestering for them to come over.




"Whatever it is, Berm, it'll have to wait," Kaer calls, not stopping. "I'm pretty sure if I stop one more time, Timit's head might explode. Fandrake calls, and we're all of us in trouble if he doesn't get an answer, right?"









*OOC:*


hopefully red works?


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 12, 2010)

Shalaye shrugs. "Suit yourself, Kaer.  More glory for Berm, and maybe a pay raise, too."

Shalaye hooks Berm's arm with her own, spins him around and begins walking briskly towards the river.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2010)

With the prospect of adventure and a beautiful Gypsy on his arm, his emotions run high. His head and heart light, His steps are imbued with feathery wings.

"come then, we go." The smile on his face is indominatable.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 19, 2010)

_OOC: Since I'm not sure about Zantalus, the elf is accompanying Berm and Shalaye._

Zantalus and Berm, the latter with Shalaye on his arm, follow Rorbi toward the river. Kaer continues with Timit to meet Fandrake.

*By the River's Edge*

"The boy always fishes around here," Rorbi says.

The carnival currently rents the land east of Gold Tower Inn in Gragmoor Quarry. Rorbi led Zantalus, Berm, and Shalaye across the King's Road toward the south-flowing Biryy Creek. The quartet now stands by the Biryy's east bank. Reeds grow thick along the water's edge. Willows droop their branches into the current. Looking up and down stream, there is no sign of Vandro. To the north, the trees grow more numerous, gradually turning into forest.

*The Acrobat's Pit*

Meanwhile, Kaer arrives at the sandpit used by acrobats for tumbling practice. Fandrake stands near the pit's center, hands on his hips, his thick red moustache bristling almost as much as his unruly eyebrows. The morning sun shines off his bald pate. In the far corner, the Bazemi Twins work on vaults and balance routines. More ominously, Houba, Mistress of Whips, loiters on a barrel.

"By the gods!" Fandrake exclaims. "Up before noon, Kaer? How diligent. Timit, forget your routines now. That simpleton Vandro has gone off who knows where, and Drent needs help with the cages. Just don't stand there with your mouth hanging open, boy! Move!"

Timit rushes off toward Drent's animal cages. Fandrake whirls on Kaer.

"Now, O Invulnerable One, I've got an idea...."

Fandrake proceeds to explain how lit tallows can be stuck to Kaer's torso so that Houba can crack them out with her whips. Houba appears to relish the idea.

_OOC: Reactions and Perception checks, everyone, please._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2010)

Berm peers about, especially in the reeds and in the water, for any sign of the boy. His fishing pole _should_ be about somewhere.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 19, 2010)

Zantalus casts about for a suitable spot to seclude himself in, having long since determined that if he worried every time one of the little humans vanished he would never get anything done.


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 19, 2010)

Shalaye's hunter instincts take over as she reaches out with her will, 'feeling' the area for signs of the boy's passing.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 20, 2010)

*By the River's Edge*



Scott DeWar said:


> Berm peers about, especially in the reeds and in the water, for any sign of the boy. His fishing pole _should_ be about somewhere.






Aldern Foxglove said:


> Zantalus casts about for a suitable spot to seclude himself in, having long since determined that if he worried every time one of the little humans vanished he would never get anything done.






Herobizkit said:


> Shalaye's hunter instincts take over as she reaches out with her will, 'feeling' the area for signs of the boy's passing.




As Zantalus settles against a comfortable curve in a tree's trunk, Berm and Shalaye search the area while Rorbi stands by, worriedly wringing her hands. Berm moves closer to the water's edge, casting about in the reeds. Shalaye walks here and there, and then takes a few determined steps northward, studying the soft ground.

[sblock=Berm...]spots Vandro's fishing pole floating in the water, tangled up in the reeds.[/sblock]

[sblock=Shalaye...]spots tracks heading north. It appears as if a person matching Vandro's size was running from the area. Other tracks churn up the ground. They appear to be the tracks of two or three running deer.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2010)

Mark Chance said:


> *The Acrobat's Pit*"Now, O Invulnerable One, I've got an idea...."
> 
> Fandrake proceeds to explain how lit tallows can be stuck to Kaer's torso so that Houba can crack them out with her whips. Houba appears to relish the idea.
> 
> _OOC: Reactions and Perception checks, everyone, please._




Kaer sighs. "You know, I just managed to get my shirt _on._ If I'd known you were both just looking for an excuse to get it off again ..." the barbarian says with a wink. "We headed into a seedier town, then? I'm versatile and all, just figure having the lady work her whip on me's like to draw a different kind of crowd that usual."


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 20, 2010)

*Back at the Camp*



jkason said:


> Kaer sighs. "You know, I just managed to get my shirt _on._ If I'd known you were both just looking for an excuse to get it off again ..." the barbarian says with a wink. "We headed into a seedier town, then? I'm versatile and all, just figure having the lady work her whip on me's like to draw a different kind of crowd that usual."




Timit has gone far when Kaer clearly hears the sounds of animals in distress coming from the direction of the animals cages. Almost immediately thereafter, everyone hears a panicked voice screaming for help. Looking in the direction of the racket, Kaer can't see much. Tents are in the way, but he does see two carnies rushing away from the din.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2010)

"Shalaye, Can I ask you a question over here?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2010)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*



Mark Chance said:


> Timit has gone far when Kaer clearly hears the sounds of animals in distress coming from the direction of the animals cages. Almost immediately thereafter, everyone hears a panicked voice screaming for help. Looking in the direction of the racket, Kaer can't see much. Tents are in the way, but he does see two carnies rushing away from the din.




Kaer frowns. "Looks like your seduction routine will have to wait, Fandrake. Something going on out by the cages. Houba, we might need your whips for something less ... entertaining." 

Without waiting to see if the whip-master follows, Kaer hustles over to the cages. He considers following the canines, but decides he wants to check on the little acrobat first.


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 22, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> "Shalaye, Can I ask you a question over here?"



Shalaye looked at the tracks, puzzled.  By all appearances, either the boy ran off after some deer... or the deer were chasing him.  Either way, it was odd considering the boy had gone fishing.

Distracted, Shalaye said curtly, "Yes, Berm, what is it?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 22, 2010)

*The Marvelous Zantalus, Elven Wizard*

Unaware of anything amiss Zantalus settles himself against the tree and begins setting up his lap desk and papers while Rupert finds a sunbeam to sleep in.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 22, 2010)

"I found his fishing pole over here. _in_ the water. That seems a bit odd, I think." He softens his voice in hopes of not angering the gypsy girl.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 22, 2010)

*The Marvelous Zantalus, Elven Wizard*

Zantalus glances up, "Hmmm, in the water?  Well that's certainly odd, any other signs of the lad?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2010)

Berm contines to look about.


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 23, 2010)

Shalaye slowly rose up from kneeling.  "The tracks suggest that the boy and some animals fled in that direction," she pointed for emphasis.

"I'm not certain, but the pole in the water... maybe the animals were chasing him...?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 23, 2010)

*Back at Camp*



jkason said:


> Kaer frowns. "Looks like your seduction routine will have to wait, Fandrake. Something going on out by the cages. Houba, we might need your whips for something less ... entertaining."
> 
> Without waiting to see if the whip-master follows, Kaer hustles over to the cages. He considers following the carnies*, but decides he wants to check on the little acrobat first.




[sblock=*]
I edited this word to read "carnies" rather than "canines". It's people who work for the carnival, not dogs, running from the sounds of distress/
[/sblock]

Kaer hears Anissa the monkey trainer before he sees her. Kaer rounds the edge of the tent. Ahead is the animal cage area. Six cages on wagons form a semi-circle around a grassy bit of ground. Familiar faces hide behind the wagons, behind tent flaps. Anissa is curled up into a ball on the ground, screaming for help. Her monkeys screech and pounce, striking her with their knuckles, rushing in to nip with their teeth. The monkey trainer bleeds from several wounds. From behind him, Kaer hears Houba utter a profoundly obscene oath.

_OOC: Initiative, please, Kaer. There are a half dozen Small simians attempting to kill Anissa. They are about 15 feet away._

*By the River's Edge*



Herobizkit said:


> Distracted, Shalaye said curtly, "Yes, Berm, what is it?"






Aldern Foxglove said:


> Unaware of anything amiss Zantalus settles himself against the tree and begins setting up his lap desk and papers while Rupert finds a sunbeam to sleep in.






Scott DeWar said:


> "I found his fishing pole over here. _in_ the water. That seems a bit odd, I think." He softens his voice in hopes of not angering the gypsy girl.






Aldern Foxglove said:


> Zantalus glances up, "Hmmm, in the water?  Well that's certainly odd, any other signs of the lad?"






Herobizkit said:


> Shalaye slowly rose up from kneeling.  "The tracks suggest that the boy and some animals fled in that direction," she pointed for emphasis. "I'm not certain, but the pole in the water... maybe the animals were chasing him...?"




Rorbi gasps. "Oh dear. Chasing."

[sblock=Berm]Berm hears the sound of crying coming from the north. It blends in with the burble of the river, but is unmistakable.[/sblock]

-----
Dice Rolls


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 23, 2010)

Zantalus rises, "Well then it at least behooves us to follow the lad.  It is probably nothing, but it would be far worse to neglect the boy when he is in real danger than to look faintly foolish if he is not."

So saying he heads to the tracks and begins to foll,ow them as well as he can, enlisting Rupert's nose - the Ferret having keen scent - if needed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2010)

"Shhh, I think I hear something . . . incidently, which way do the tracks lead?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 24, 2010)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*



Mark Chance said:


> [sblock=*]
> I edited this word to read "carnies" rather than "canines". It's people who work for the carnival, not dogs, running from the sounds of distress/
> [/sblock]
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


D'oh! Totally misread 'carnies.' Makes much more sense that way. I also made the mistake of explicitly leaving Kaer unarmored and unarmed. Oi. Okay, unarmed combat rules...







Kaer is dumbfounded a moment at the sight, then at Houba's curse, comes to his senses. He looks around quickly for anything he can use as a weapon, but with or without, he barrels in toward the fray, making as much noise as he can to try to distract the monkeys from their current prey.









*OOC:*


I'm not sure if the -4 for using an improvised weapon outweighs the fact that it eliminates the AoO that attacking unarmed does, but might as well have the option, I suspect. 

Not charging, but closing to the simians, I'll wait to roll any kind of attack to see what Kaer might have found looking about.







((roll to follow))


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 27, 2010)

*Monkey Fight! Round 1*


jkason said:


> Kaer is dumbfounded a moment at the sight, then at Houba's curse, comes to his senses. He looks around quickly for anything he can use as a weapon, but with or without, he barrels in toward the fray, making as much noise as he can to try to distract the monkeys from their current prey.




Between Kaer and the swarming knot of bloodthirsty simians is an overturned three-legged stool and a bucket of water. The barbarian barrels forward, hollering as he goes. Most of the monkeys continue to assault Anissa, whose struggles grow feebler under the onslaught. Two of the larger males bound away from the fallen trainer, leaping toward Kaer. Surprisingly strong knuckles _thud!_ into the barbarian.

-----

*Dice Rolls:*
2 monkeys vs. Kaer: 1d20+2=17, 1d3=2, 1d20+2=15, 1d3=2.

_OOC: Let's count the stool as an improvised club (1d6 points of damage). The bucket of water will do 1d4 points of damage if swung effectively. Kaer takes 4 points of damage._


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 27, 2010)

*Meanwhile, in the Woods*



Aldern Foxglove said:


> Zantalus rises, "Well then it at least behooves us to follow the lad.  It is probably nothing, but it would be far worse to neglect the boy when he is in real danger than to look faintly foolish if he is not."
> 
> So saying he heads to the tracks and begins to foll,ow them as well as he can, enlisting Rupert's nose - the Ferret having keen scent - if needed.






Scott DeWar said:


> "Shhh, I think I hear something . . . incidently, which way do the tracks lead?"




Berm watches as Zantalus follows the sniffing ferret north upstream. It would seem as if the tracks lead in that direction. He and Shalaye follow with Rorbi bringing up the rear. After several yards, everyone can hear sobbing. Then, at a bend in the river, the group comes upon a strange scene.

Vandro crouches about fifteen feet up in the boughs of a tree. Mud splotches his clothes and face. Surrounding the trunk are seven deer. They appear intent on Vandro. One lunges upward, raking its antlers through the air, and Vandro cries out in fear.

_OOC: At the moment, it appears as if none of the deer nor Vandro are paying attention to the PCs._


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 27, 2010)

Staying as far from the deer holds up three fingers and begins dropping them in an obvious count down before he chants, "Reggib sworra ym ekam cigam rogiv fo luff ronoh fo lluf!"

[sblock=Surprise Round]I'm hoping to coordinate a surprise round so everyone acts at the same time as Zantalus.[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]Cast Gravity Bow[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 27, 2010)

Berm will quietly draw his rapier and dagger and try to move with stealth and sneak attack one of the deer, the closest one.
Stealth +7
init. +6


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*



Mark Chance said:


> *Dice Rolls:*
> 2 monkeys vs. Kaer: 1d20+2=17, 1d3=2, 1d20+2=15, 1d3=2.
> 
> _OOC: Let's count the stool as an improvised club (1d6 points of damage). The bucket of water will do 1d4 points of damage if swung effectively. Kaer takes 4 points of damage._












*OOC:*


Should that be 2 points of damage due to his DR 1 / - class feature (Kaer is an Invulnerable Rager variant barbarian)? I think the variant name is problematic, since I believe he gets the DR regardless of whether or not he's raging (at least, it seems logical, given that it replaces the normal DR a barbarian gets later







"Okay, enough of the monkey-shines, boys! Houba, a little help here?" Kaer says, swinging with the stool at his attackers.

((rolls to follow))


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 12, 2011)

_OOC: Hmm. I don't think I like ENWorld's dice roller. It's results don't show up when I quote or multiquote. Also, please include dice rolls with your posts. Unless I'm being obtuse, I can't locate Shalaye's character sheet._

*Monkey Fight! Rounds 1 & 2*

"Okay, enough of the monkey-shines, boys! Houba, a little help here?" Kaer says, swinging with the stool at his attackers.

The stool catches on of the monkeys full across the head and chest. Bones snap. The animal twists and staggers, coming to a stop in a ruined heap on the ground. In the next instant, Houba's whip _cracks!_, the weighted tip snapping into one of the beasts attacking Anissa. The monkey lets out a brief yelp and then staggers away, barely able to main its balance.

The four monkeys attacking Anissa scatter before Houba's whip, but they don't stay cowed for long. Eyes rolling, screeching in a blood-maddened frenzy, the mob abandons Anissa, who lies on the ground wounded and sobbing, and rushes pell-mell at Kaer. The barbarian uses the stool and his feet to fend off one attack, to block another. Fangs snag his clothes but miss flesh. Despite the flurry of hairy arms and snapping jaws, Kaer manages to evade further injury, at least for the moment. Unfortunately, he'll soon be surrounded, and attacked from all sides if the tide doesn't turn!

-----

*Dice Rolls:*
Houba's Whip: 1d20+2=20, 1d3+1=2.
Houba's Crit Check: 1d20+2=17, 1d3+1=2.
4 monkeys vs. Kaer: 1d20+2=5, 1d3=1, 1d20+2=6, 1d3=3, 1d20+2=3, 1d3=1, 1d20+2=6, 1d3=2.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Monkeys x6: 1 dying, 1 staggered.
Kaer: 2 damage.
Houba: uninjured.
[/sblock]

~~~~~

*Deer Fight, Surprise Round & Round 1*

Berm watches as Zantalus follows the sniffing ferret north upstream. It would seem as if the tracks lead in that direction. He and Shalaye follow with Rorbi bringing up the rear. After several yards, everyone can hear sobbing. Then, at a bend in the river, the group comes upon a strange scene. Vandro crouches about fifteen feet up in the boughs of a tree. Mud splotches his clothes and face. Surrounding the trunk are seven deer. They appear intent on Vandro. One lunges upward, raking its antlers through the air, and Vandro cries out in fear.

Berm slips into the cover of the trees, moving quickly and quietly before bursting from cover. His rapier flashes, sliding through the sinew of one the deer's necks. The animal slumps to the ground, blood pulsing from the wound.



Aldern Foxglove said:


> Staying as far from the deer holds up three fingers and begins dropping them in an obvious count down before he chants, "Reggib sworra ym ekam cigam rogiv fo luff ronoh fo lluf!"




Shalaye prepares herself for the coming, strange conflict, ensuring that Rorbi stays out of harm's way. Then, the deer attack. They actually attack. Two charge Berm while a third rushes away, coming back toward Berm in a wide circle. Berm slips out of the path of one set of antlers, but he still catches horns in a raking jab to his shoulder and chest. The other three deer rush away from the tree. One moves straight at Zantalus, its head dropping for the charge. The other two rush to the left and right, arcing around toward Zantalus's and Shalaye's flanks. Zantalus jumps to the side as the deer slashes its antlers madly at where the elf had just been standing!

"Mom! Run! Run!" Vandro screams, and Rorbi look as if she is about to panic.

-----

*Dice Rolls:*
Berm's Intiative & Stealth: 1d20+6=7, 1d20+7=19.
Berm vs. Deer: 1d20+2=8, 2d6+1=10.
Two Deer vs. Berm: 1d20+4=18, 1d6+1=3, 1d20+4=11, 1d6+1=4.
Deer vs. Zantalus: 1d20+4=10, 1d6+1=6.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Deer x7: 1 dying.
Berm: 3 damage.
Zantalus: uninjured.
Shalaye: uninjured.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

Zantalus steps back and fires an arrow at the deer before him, as his shot sails wide he frowns in concern.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2011)

Mark Chance said:


> _OOC:  Unless I'm being obtuse, I can't locate Shalaye's character sheet._




post 39 has some of the character. otherwise you re not being too obtuse. Perhaps [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] can enlighten you?


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas*



Mark Chance said:


> Eyes rolling, screeching in a blood-maddened frenzy, the mob abandons Anissa, who lies on the ground wounded and sobbing, and rushes pell-mell at Kaer. The barbarian uses the stool and his feet to fend off one attack, to block another. Fangs snag his clothes but miss flesh. Despite the flurry of hairy arms and snapping jaws, Kaer manages to evade further injury, at least for the moment. Unfortunately, he'll soon be surrounded, and attacked from all sides if the tide doesn't turn!




Kaer lashes out with the stool, but isn't nearly as lucky this time against the gaggle of simians. He does his best to close to Houba, though the screeching, snapping throng makes that difficult.









*OOC:*


Rolled IC since you'd said you didn't like the EN roller. IC is apparently quite upset I've been doing my dice rolling elsewhere. 

Improvised attack; damage (1d20+1=3, 1d6+3=4)

I'd like to let Kaer move away, but I'm not sure if he'll draw AoO. I believe since he's unarmored, though, he can get his full Acrobatics bonus (+7) instead of the much more paltry version being armored leaves him with. If that's the case and he'd only have to roll vs one or two of the monkeys, let me know and I might take a stab at it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2011)

> Shalaye prepares herself for the coming, strange conflict, ensuring that Rorbi stays out of harm's way. Then, the deer attack. They actually attack. Two charge Berm while a third rushes away, coming back toward Berm in a wide circle. Berm slips out of the path of one set of antlers, but he still catches horns in a raking jab to his shoulder and chest. The other three deer rush away from the tree. One moves straight at Zantalus, its head dropping for the charge. The other two rush to the left and right, arcing around toward Zantalus's and Shalaye's flanks. Zantalus jumps to the side as the deer slashes its antlers madly at where the elf had just been standing!
> 
> "Mom! Run! Run!" Vandro screams, and Rorbi look as if she is about to panic.




_'They seem very coordinated for animals'_ Berm thinks to himself as they act with flanking attacks. He grunts at the stabbing by the horns of the deer.

useing his dagger defensively, he attacks with his rapier. though his strike is true, he fails to find a vital organ.

useing is dagger as a defensive item per 2 wpn defense, but not fighting defensively.
base die roll for attack is 18-possible crit-never mind.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 16, 2011)

*Monkey Fight! Rounds 2 & 3*



jkason said:


> Kaer lashes out with the stool, but isn't nearly as lucky this time against the gaggle of simians. He does his best to close to Houba, though the screeching, snapping throng makes that difficult.




Kaer pulls back, swinging the stool and moving lithely toward Houba. Out of the corner of his eye, he sees the whip mistress moving back as well so that she has room to wield her weapon. Other carnies rush about, including the Ironbeard Brothers, conjoined dwarves, who dart forward to start to drag Anissa away from screeching knot of monkeys.  The Ironbeards' movement distracts a couple of the monkeys, but two more stay intent on Kaer.

Houba whirls her whip as she retreats. Her heel catches the bucket of water. The whip cracks! above the monkeys' heads, and they don't even wince at the sound. The noise does, however, refocus the attention of the two focused on the Ironbeards. Then Kaer finds himself attacked again, but this time by only a pair of the enraged simians. The barbarian suffers more cuts and bruises.

-----
[sblock=Combat Stuff]
*Dice Rolls:*
Houba's Whip: 1d20+2=4, 1d3+1=4.
4 monkeys vs. Kaer: 1d20+2=6, 1d3=3, 1d20+2=20, 1d3=2.
Monkey Crit Confirmation vs. Kaer: 1d20+2=11, 1d3=2.

Monkeys x6: 1 dying, 1 staggered.
Kaer: 5 damage.
Houba: uninjured.
[/sblock]
~~~~~

*Deer Fight! Rounds 1 & 2*

"Mom! Run! Run!" Vandro screams, and Rorbi look as if she is about to panic.



Scott DeWar said:


> _'They seem very coordinated for animals'_ Berm thinks to himself as they act with flanking attacks. He grunts at the stabbing by the horns of the deer.




Berm's rapier slashes a wound across the shoulder of one of the deer.



Aldern Foxglove said:


> Zantalus steps back and fires an arrow at the deer before him, as his shot sails wide he frowns in concern.




Shalaye grabs Rorbi and runs, leading the woman away from the fight. Two deer pursue. Berm and Zantalus see that the oracle is leading Rorbi toward the river, but the deer are fast. Can they make it to the water before the deer catch up? Berm finds himself trying to fend off flailing hooves. One catches him in the hip. Then, the charging deer closes the distance, its antler lowered for the strike. Fortunately Berm manages to slip the attack. At the same time, Zantalus finds himself facing a bucking deer, but the animal's attack is clumsy and easily evaded.

-----
[sblock=Combat Stuff]
*Dice Rolls:*
Deer Hooves vs. Berm: 1d20+2=6, 1d4+1=2, 1d20+2=17, 1d4+1=2.
Charging Deer vs. Berm: 1d20+4=10, 1d6+1=7.
Deer vs. Zantalus: 1d20+2=4, 1d4+1=4.

Deer x7: 1 dying, 1 injured (4 hp).
Berm: 5 damage.
Zantalus: uninjured.
Shalaye: uninjured.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 16, 2011)

*Zantalus the Kebab Maker, Elven Wizard*

Zantalus steps back again and attempts to shoot the deer menacing him - feeling rather preposterous for being menaced by a deer.  His shaft flies straight and true, the arrows size doubling as it leaves the bowstring, and skewering the malevolent deer!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2011)

for the next round: The hoof stomp on his leg hurts as it cramps to a Charley horse, though he focuses his attack and attacks the deer again.

no crit.


----------



## jkason (Jan 18, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer breathes easier for a moment as the girl is pulled away, but then realizes he's not out of the woods yet. He swings the stool again, but between it's clumsy shape and the chaos of the monkeys, it's a pathetic attempt.









*OOC:*


Improvised weapon attack; damage (1d20+1=2, 1d6+3=5) Yuck!

BTW, I think the damage total may be off for Kaer. If I'm counting right, he's been hit three times for 2 points each time. Each of those are subject to his DR 1/- , so I think it's actually 3 instead of 5?  UIt's a negilgible difference, so it's no big deal; this is mostly me trying to get used to how DR works (it's the first character I've played who has it) than anything, else.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 23, 2011)

*Monkey Fight! Rounds 3 & 4*



jkason said:


> Kaer breathes easier for a moment as the girl is pulled away, but then realizes he's not out of the woods yet. He swings the stool again, but between it's clumsy shape and the chaos of the monkeys, it's a pathetic attempt.




"C'mon, Kaer!" Houba yells. "You swing that like a stool instead of a weapon! Ha!"

The tip of her whip darts past Kaer with another _crack!_. A monkey yelps in pain. The two monkeys distracted by the Ironbeards rescuing Anissa rush after the conjoined dwarves. The brothers twist, blocking Anissa with their gnarled double body. One brother takes a painful bite to the calf. Kaer defends himself as best as he is able, but he too suffers another minor wound. Kaer also notices the one seriously injured monkey that had been retreating for the safety of the wagons has collapsed. It twitches violently on the ground.

-----

_OOC: Kaer is up._

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
*Dice Rolls:*
Houba's Whip: 1d20+3=19, 1d3=2.
Distracted Monkeys vs. Ironbeards: 1d20+2=4, 1d3=3, 1d20+2=17, 1d3=2.
2 monkeys vs. Kaer: 1d20+2=12, 1d3=2, 1d20+2=6, 1d3=2.

Monkeys x6: 1 damaged (2 hp), 2 dying.
Kaer: 4 damage.
Houba: uninjured.
Ironbeards: 2 damage.
[/sblock]

~~~~~

*Deer Fight, Round 2 & 3*



Aldern Foxglove said:


> Zantalus steps back again and attempts to shoot the deer menacing him - feeling rather preposterous for being menaced by a deer.  His shaft flies straight and true, the arrows size doubling as it leaves the bowstring, and skewering the malevolent deer!






Scott DeWar said:


> The hoof stomp on Berm's leg hurts as it cramps to a Charley horse, though he focuses his attack and attacks the deer again.




The two attacks strike true, leaving two of the deer seriously injured. Shalaye shoves Rorbi further out of harm's way and then turns, chanting and gesturing. One of the deer's eyes roll madly in their sockets. The deer's sudden panic saves Shalaye from being gored. She deftly steps out of the way of the other deer's charge. Berm all but vanishes in the flurry of lunging deer. Berm gamely defends himself against most of the flailing hooves, but one cuffs him hard in the shoulder. Not too far away, Zantalus finds himself bruised and pained by another deer's attack.

-----

_OOC: The PCs are up!_

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
*Dice Rolls:*
Deer Will Save: 1d20+2=19.
2 Deer vs. Shalaye: 1d20+2=12, 1d6+1=6, 1d20+4=5, 1d6+1=3.
3 Deer Hooves vs. Berm: 1d20+2=4, 1d4+1=4, 1d20+2=20, 1d4+1=2, 1d20+2=10, 1d4+1=4.
Crit vs. Berm: 1d20+2=19, 1d4+1=2.
Deer vs. Zantalus: 1d20+2=14, 1d4+1=4.

Deer x7: 1 dying, 1 injured (8 hp - Berm), 1 injured (9 hp - Zantalus), 1 shaken.
Berm: 9 damage.
Zantalus: 4 damage.
Shalaye: uninjured.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2011)

Berm is lookig quite the worst for wear. another flury of hooves like that and he may not be standing! He has what ools to be some very serious gashes in his shoulder.

against the same deer as before he attemps another attack, though it seems out of desperation for his life.however it was for naught as the flurry of attacking hooves and antlers has totaly disrupted his aim.


----------



## jkason (Jan 24, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*



Mark Chance said:


> "C'mon, Kaer!" Houba yells. "You swing that like a stool instead of a weapon! Ha!"




"If you have a spare blade instead of something honed by a warm rump, I'd be happy to swap out," Kaer returns, again proving pathetic in his attempts to take out the monkeys.

"This is why I hate mornings..." the rough man muttered under his breath.



> Kaer also notices the one seriously injured monkey that had been retreating for the safety of the wagons has collapsed. It twitches violently on the ground.




The barbarian frowns. "Oh, bollocks, don't tell me these biting nasties have something catching..."









*OOC:*


Oh, good grief. Seriously, eventually the algorithm has to come up with something other than a 1 or a 2, doesn't it?  

Improvised weapon attack, damage (1d20+1=3, 1d6+3=8)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 24, 2011)

Giving berm a worried glance, but seeing little he can do to aide him Zantalus steps back and sends another expanding arrow flying at the deer.  But as it twangs his fingers and flies back he begins to worry about himself instead.

But Rupert - the weasel - leaps to his masters defense jumping down to stand between his master and the deer ready to attack should it advance!
[sblock=OOC]Rupert drops down into the square between Zantalus and the deer readying an attack for if the deer moves forward or attacks him.  If he hits he does 1 damage and is automatically attached to the deer.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


weasels have nasy sharp teeth that bite deep and bleed bad!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 25, 2011)

*Monkey Fight! Rounds 4 & 5*



jkason said:


> "If you have a spare blade instead of something honed by a warm rump, I'd be happy to swap out," Kaer returns, again proving pathetic in his attempts to take out the monkeys. "This is why I hate mornings..." the rough man muttered under his breath. The barbarian frowns noticing the convulsing monkey. "Oh, bollocks, don't tell me these biting nasties have something catching..."




Houba snaps her whip forward again. It lays open an ugly gash on the ape she cracked last time. The animal staggers under the impact, limping away from the fight. "Hang in there, Kaer! I see more help on the way!"

As the remaining apes leap and screech, bite and pummel, Kaer sees two carnies rushing toward the fight, spears in hand. He also sees the Ironbeards rushing away from the fight, the unconscious Anissa in their knotted arms. The monkeys do not give chase, but turn and rush Kaer, seemingly inflamed by and attracted to the howls of their kind attacking the barbarian. Kaer allowing himself to be distracted proves a mistake. He gets bruised and gashed, one of the monkeys latching down for a painful instant on his hamstring.

-----

_OOC: Kaer is up._

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
*Dice Rolls:*
Houba's Whip: 1d20+3=18, 1d3=2.
Distracted Monkeys vs. Ironbeards: 1d20+2=4, 1d3=3, 1d20+2=17, 1d3=2.
3 monkeys vs. Kaer: 1d20+2=9, 1d3=1, 1d20+2=18, 1d3=3, 1d20+2=22, 1d3=1.
Monkey Crit: 1d20+2=20, 1d3=3.

Monkeys x6: 1 staggered, 2 dying.
Kaer: 9 damage.
Houba: uninjured.
[/sblock]

~~~~~

*Deer Fight, Round 3 & 4*



Scott DeWar said:


> Berm is lookig quite the worst for wear. Another flury of hooves like that and he may not be standing! He has what looks to be some very serious gashes in his shoulder. Against the same deer as before he attemps another attack, though it seems out of desperation for his life. However it was for naught as the flurry of attacking hooves and antlers has totaly disrupted his aim.






Aldern Foxglove said:


> Giving Berm a worried glance, but seeing little he can do to aide him Zantalus steps back and sends another expanding arrow flying at the deer. But as it twangs his fingers and flies back he begins to worry about himself instead.
> 
> But Rupert - the weasel - leaps to his masters defense jumping down to stand between his master and the deer ready to attack should it advance!




Shalaye retreats a bit from the two deer she faces, chanting and gesturing anew. Divine energy floods the area, bolstering herself and her allies. The animals jump and kick, lunging toward the oracle. She is struck in the hip by a hoof. Another deer lunges for Zantalus, but its attack is spoiled by Rupert bursting into action. The heroic familiar takes the hit for Zantalus, and then its sharp little incisors sink into the deer's leg just behind the knee. Rupert clenches his jaws and hangs on for dear life. Berm likewise suffers another glancing hoof strike. Impending unconsciousness looms large in Berm's future!

-----

_OOC: Dear life? Get it? The PCs are up!_

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
*Dice Rolls:*
2 Deer vs. Shalaye: 1d20+2=15, 1d4+1=5, 1d20+2=11, 1d4+1=4.
3 Deer Hooves vs. Berm: 1d20+2=19, 1d4+1=2, 1d20+2=10, 1d4+1=5, 1d20+2=3, 1d4+1=5.
Crit vs. Berm: 1d20+2=19, 1d4+1=2.
Deer vs. Zantalus: 1d20+2=3, 1d4+1=2.
AoO vs. Rupert: 1d20+2=19, 1d4+1=4.

Deer x7: 1 dying, 1 injured (8 hp - Berm), 1 injured (10 hp - Zantalus).
Berm: 11 damage; _blessed_ +1 bonus to attack rolls.
Zantalus: 4 damage; _blessed_ +1 bonus attack rolls.
Rupert: 4 damage; _blessed_ +1 bonus attack rolls.
Shalaye: 4 damage; _blessed_ +1 bonus attack rolls.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 25, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas*



Mark Chance said:


> Houba snaps her whip forward again. It lays open an ugly gash on the ape she cracked last time. The animal staggers under the impact, limping away from the fight. "Hang in there, Kaer! I see more help on the way!"
> 
> As the remaining apes leap and screech, bite and pummel, Kaer sees two carnies rushing toward the fight, spears in hand.




"Thank the gods, someone with a real weapon! Over here boys. Be happy to take one of those off your hands and put it to good use!" Kaer calls out. Sadly, his bravado turns into a yelp of pain as one of the monkeys digs into his hamstring.

Then again, perhaps the pain was exactly the motivation he needed, as the yelp turns into an angry scream and Kaer smashes the stool into his tormentor's skull with a wet thud.

[sblock=combat] Finally IC gives me a break! 
Improvised weapon attack;damage (1d20+1=16, 1d6+3=5)[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 25, 2011)

Rupert bravely hangs on inflicting more damage, but then finds he can no longer remain conscious and drops to the ground.

Zantalus's eyes narrow and he sends another expanding shaft thumping into the beast downing it before rushing forward to Rupert.









*OOC:*


I certainly hope it does not have more than 18hp.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2011)

Berm, still in the flurry of hooves is seeing stars, so he goes into defensive fighting!

full defensive for +4 to ac, no attacks and no AOO. addtl +2 for 2 weapon defense feat


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 27, 2011)

*Monkey Fight Ends*



jkason said:


> "Thank the gods, someone with a real weapon! Over here boys. Be happy to take one of those off your hands and put it to good use!" Kaer calls out. Sadly, his bravado turns into a yelp of pain as one of the monkeys digs into his hamstring.
> 
> Then again, perhaps the pain was exactly the motivation he needed, as the yelp turns into an angry scream and Kaer smashes the stool into his tormentor's skull with a wet thud.




"Well struck, Kaer!" shouts one of the carnies, thrusting at a monkey but missing the agile creature.

The other carney, however, very nearly skewers a monkey. Houba's whip bites into monkey flesh yet again. The last monkey with any fight left ineffectually buffets Kaer. After this, the fight ends quickly. Between stool, spears, and whip, that last monkey falls. The ones that were dying all start to convulse. The fits are violent but brief. After they end, the apes sprawl about, arms and legs twisted at unnatural angles.

Slowly, carnies draw closer, forming a shrinking circle. Kaer sees the confusion and fear on many faces. Nothing like this has ever happened before. Oh, sure, there have been accidents. An animal trainer gets careless, pushes a beast too hard, gets clawed or bit, but a mass attack of this savagery? Never in the carnival's history!

-----

_OOC: No more combat in the camp._

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
*Dice Rolls:*
Carnies with Spears: 1d20=10, 1d8=2, 1d20=16, 1d8=4.
Houba's Whip: 1d20+3=15, 1d3=1.
1 monkey vs. Kaer: 1d20+2=9, 1d3=1, 1d20+2=18, 1d3=3, 1d20+2=22, 1d3=1.

Kaer: 9 damage.
[/sblock]

~~~~~

*Deer Fight! Rounds 4 & 5*



Scott DeWar said:


> Berm, still in the flurry of hooves is seeing stars, so he goes into defensive fighting!






Aldern Foxglove said:


> Rupert bravely hangs on inflicting more damage, but then finds he can no longer remain conscious and drops to the ground.
> 
> Zantalus's eyes narrow and he sends another expanding shaft thumping into the beast downing it before rushing forward to Rupert.




The elf's arrow passes through the deer's throat, puncturing arteries. The animal drops, blood pumping. About then Zantalus and Berm both notice the first felled deer start to convulse. Violently convulse. Berm hears bones breaking inside the animal's body.

Shalaye ducks away from her attackers, chanting and gesturing yet again. "Hold strong, Berm!" the oracle yells. "I shall attempt to reach you!"

Two deer lunge after Shalaye, but one appears flummoxed. It strains to attack, but cannot, as if some force compels it to refrain from violence against the oracle. The other, however, suffers no such compulsion, and slams the oracle with another hoof strike. Berm does as Shalaye urges. His defensive tactics prevent him from suffering more damage from the lunging, kicking deer that nearly have him surrounded.

-----

_OOC: The PCs are up!_

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
*Dice Rolls:*
Shalaye Deer Saves: 1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=13.
Berm Deer Saves: 1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=10.
Deer vs. Shalaye: 1d20+2=19, 1d4+1=3.
3 Deer vs. Berm: 1d20+2=13, 1d4+1=4, 1d20+2=13, 1d4+1=4, 1d20+2=4, 1d4+1=4.

Deer x7: 2 dying, 1 injured (8 hp - Berm).
Berm: 11 damage; _blessed_ +1 bonus to attack rolls.
Zantalus: 4 damage; _blessed_ +1 bonus attack rolls.
Rupert: 4 damage; _blessed_ +1 bonus attack rolls; KOed.
Shalaye: 7 damage; _blessed_ +1 bonus attack rolls.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 27, 2011)

Zantalus rushes to Berm's aide and chants, "Yarps repus llab rettilg wobniar og!" Sending a shimmering cone of scintillating colors shooting forth from his finger tips and catching as many of the killer deer in it as possible.









*OOC:*


Color Spray Will DC 16.  A map would really help here, but I'm aiming to get at least two without getting Berm.  If you can illustrate positioning I'll specify how I aim the cone, etc.






[sblock=Color Spray Effects]_2 HD or less_: The creature is unconscious, blinded, and stunned for 2d4 rounds, then blinded and stunned for 1d4 rounds, and then stunned for 1 round. (Only living creatures are knocked unconscious.)
_3 or 4 HD_: The creature is blinded and stunned for 1d4 rounds, then stunned for 1 round.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*



Mark Chance said:


> Slowly, carnies draw closer, forming a shrinking circle. Kaer sees the confusion and fear on many faces. Nothing like this has ever happened before. Oh, sure, there have been accidents. An animal trainer gets careless, pushes a beast too hard, gets clawed or bit, but a mass attack of this savagery? Never in the carnival's history!




Kaer shudders as he watches the death throes of the monkeys not killed outright, and glances to his own wounds. "We need to gather the bodies, see if Zantalus can check them for sorcery. And I need to get my bloody weapons and armor. And unless someone else objects, I think all the animals stay in their cages until we sort this mess out." 

Feeling he's done his share in taking the monkey's attacks so their young victim could be evacuated, and fearing more of the same if he can't identify a source, Kaer hustles back to his tent to don his gear. Zantalus was heading out ... hells, where were he and that bloody rodent of his going to? He'd run off after Berm...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2011)

Berm continues to maintain his defensive fighting technique taught tohim, never realizing he would actually need it!!

[sblock=Aldern Foxglove]
I think the first word was supposed to have an A in it: Yarps, right? (go rainbow glitter ball super spray)



Aldern Foxglove said:


> Zantalus rushes to Berm's aide and chants, "Yarps repus llab rettilg wobniar og!" Sending a shimmering cone of scintillating colors shooting forth from his finger tips and catching as many of the killer deer in it as possible.



[/sblock]


[sblock=jkson]
he is right here, saving berm's bacon. Right where he is needed. HA!


> Zantalus was heading out ... hells, where were he and that bloody rodent of his going to? He'd run off after Berm...



[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 28, 2011)

[sblock=Scott DeWar]
Ah good catch Scott, thank you kindly!  I hate leaving mistakes like that.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 4, 2011)

_OOC: Sorry for the hold up. Annoying week. _

*Deer Fight, Rounds 5 & 6*



Scott DeWar said:


> Berm continues to maintain his defensive fighting technique taught tohim, never realizing he would actually need it!!






Aldern Foxglove said:


> Zantalus rushes to Berm's aide and chants, "Yarps repus llab rettilg wobniar og!" sending a shimmering cone of scintillating colors shooting forth from his finger tips and catching as many of the killer deer in it as possible.




The cone of colors catches two of the deer, rendering one of them immediately senseless and helpless. Shalaye dives into the knot of deer, chanting and gesturing. Positive energy flows into Berm's bruised and battered body.

The two deer that had pursued Shalaye charge toward the main group. They both start toward the oracle, but one peels off, antlers lowered at Zantalus, as if some force compelled it to change targets. Berm is struck by another hoof, but the timely healing from Shalaye prevents him from being overwhelmed by this new injury. Zantalus feels antlers rake into his flesh. The transmuter is seriously injured!

-----

_OOC: The PCs are up!_

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
*Dice Rolls:*
Zantalus Deer Saves: 1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=12.
CLW on Berm: 1d8+2=5.
Deer vs. Berm, Shalaye, Zantalus: 1d20+2=21, 1d4+1=5, 1d20+4=9, 1d6+1=5, 1d20+4=15, 1d6+1=2.

Deer x7: 2 dying, 1 _color sprayed_, 1 injured (8 hp - Berm); that leaves 3 deer up and fighting, including 1 that is quite injured.
Berm: 11 damage; _blessed_ +1 bonus to attack rolls.
Zantalus: 6 damage; _blessed_ +1 bonus attack rolls.
Rupert: 4 damage; _blessed_ +1 bonus attack rolls; KOed.
Shalaye: 7 damage; _blessed_ +1 bonus attack rolls.
[/sblock]

~~~~~~~~~~

*Meanwhile...*



jkason said:


> Kaer shudders as he watches the death throes of the monkeys not killed outright, and glances to his own wounds. "We need to gather the bodies, see if Zantalus can check them for sorcery. And I need to get my bloody weapons and armor. And unless someone else objects, I think all the animals stay in their cages until we sort this mess out."
> 
> Feeling he's done his share in taking the monkey's attacks so their young victim could be evacuated, and fearing more of the same if he can't identify a source, Kaer hustles back to his tent to don his gear. Zantalus was heading out ... hells, where were he and that bloody rodent of his going to? He'd run off after Berm...




Kaer leaves the others behind to clean up the aftermath of the fight. The last thing Kaer hears from the area of the animal cages is Fandrake barking commands.

-----

_OOC: Is Kaer going to take the time to fully don his armor?_

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
*Dice Rolls:*
None at the moment.

Kaer: 9 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 4, 2011)

Mark Chance said:


> Kaer leaves the others behind to clean up the aftermath of the fight. The last thing Kaer hears from the area of the animal cages is Fandrake barking commands.
> 
> -----
> 
> _OOC: Is Kaer going to take the time to fully don his armor?_












*OOC:*


Since he doesn't know what's happening with the others, I'd say yes. He knows *something's* going on in general and wants to be prepared, but has no idea there's another imminent threat to deal with


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 4, 2011)

Attempting to push aside the pain Zantalus steps back again and calmly attempts to send another arrow home, but his own blood slicks the string and sends the projectile winging wildly of into the dirt.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2011)

Berm watches his wounds heal only to watch a deer make almost identical wounds right after!









*OOC:*


 I am having some interesting distractions here so I am not sure I will make sense
(slow cooked BBQ Pork kind of distraction)







[sblock=fighting defensively]
Total Defense
You can defend yourself as a standard action. You get a +4 dodge bonus to your AC for 1 round. 
Your AC improves at the start of this action. You can't combine total defense with fighting defensively
or with the benefit of the Combat Expertise feat. You can't make attacks of opportunity while using total defense.
[/sblock]








*OOC:*


 so what keep me from making 5 foot steps to try and get away from these raging beasts?


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 6, 2011)

_OOC: I use my mighty DM powers to put the PCs all back in the same time sync. _

*Deer Fight, Rounds 6 & 7*



Scott DeWar said:


> Berm watches his wounds heal only to watch a deer make almost identical wounds right after!






Aldern Foxglove said:


> Attempting to push aside the pain Zantalus steps back again and calmly attempts to send another arrow home, but his own blood slicks the string and sends the projectile winging wildly of into the dirt.




Shalaye hefts her quarterstaff in a double-handed grip and lashes out at the injured deer. Both ends _thud!_ into the wounded animal. One of its legs snaps, and the deer falls to the blood-spattered earth. With a cry, Vandro leaps from the tree, his knife raised for the strike. The long blade bites into a deer's flesh.

Berm's defensive tactics protect him for further injury, but Zantalus and Vandro do not fair as well. The transmuter goes down under a savage hoof strike, and the lad suffers a powerful blow to the head. From the water's edge, Rorbi cries out in alarm.

-----

_OOC: The PCs are up!_

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
*Dice Rolls:*
Shalaye vs. Deer: 1d20-2=16, 1d6+1=3, 1d20-6=14, 1d6=1.
Vandro's Charge: 1d20+3=18, 1d4=4.
Random Deer Targets: 1d4=1, 1d4=4, 1d4=2 = Berm, Zantalus & Vandro
Deer vs. Berm, Zantalus, and Vandro: 1d20+2=17, 1d4+1=4, 1d20+2=14, 1d4+1=4, 1d20+2=16, 1d4+1=5.

Deer x7: 3 dying, 1 _color sprayed_, 1 injured (4 damage).
Berm: 11 damage; _blessed_ +1 bonus to attack rolls.
Zantalus: 10 damage; _blessed_ +1 bonus attack rolls; KOed & dying!
Rupert: 4 damage; _blessed_ +1 bonus attack rolls; KOed.
Shalaye: 7 damage; _blessed_ +1 bonus attack rolls.
Vandro: 5 damage; _blessed_ +1 bonus to attack rolls; staggered!
[/sblock]

~~~~~~~~~~

*Meanwhile...*

Kaer has donned his armor and snatched up his weapons. He races as quickly as possible into the woods, knowing that Berm and the others were looking for Vandro, who often fishes in the river. The barbarian, wounded and a bit winded, reaches the water's edge. Kaer sees tracks leading north, and follows them. After several moments, he hears a women's scream. Rushing forward, Kaer comes upon a strange scene. Shalaye, Berm, and Vandro in pitched battle against enraged deer. Four of the animals on the ground along with Zantalus.

-----

_OOC: Kaer is within charge distance._

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
*Dice Rolls:*
None at the moment.

Kaer: 9 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2011)

Though he is about to pass out, Berm makes an attempt to fight whil providing a heavy defense for him self.

Fighting defensively (-4 att, +2 a/c)
2 weapon defense( +2 to ac)









*OOC:*


Ac 20
Not sure if 14 hits with the dagger, but there is the damage.


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian (invulnerable rager)*

Seeing so many of his companions once again in danger, Kaer feels a familiar surge of adrenaline. His eyes go red-rimmed as he finds himself with tunnel vision for the rampaging animals. He charges forward, greatsword raised high, hacking into deer flank as if it were little more than parchment. 









*OOC:*


question: do the dear appear to continue attacking folks once they've dropped, or are they moving to attack the folks still standing? The answer will change which deer I'd want to aim Kaer at.







[sblock=actions]Free: Activate rage (+4 str/con, -2 AC, +4 temp HP)
Full Round: charge (draw greatsword as part of movement) (+2 attack, -2AC)

Greatsword attack: 1d20+9, dmg 2d6+7[/sblock]

Raging charge greatsword vs. deer: attack; damage (1d20+9=19, 2d6+7=13)

[sblock=Resources used] Rage rounds / per day: 1/16[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 10, 2011)

_OOC: With the arrival of Kaer and his opening attack taking a deer out in one shot, I'm calling this fight in favor of the PCs. _

The rest of the fight against the enraged deer is quick and brutal. Kaer's timely arrival turns the tide. Shalaye and Berm fight on despite on their injuries. Kaer observes some of the dying deer exhibiting the same sorts of convulsions he witnessed in the monkeys.

First aid is administered to those in need. Zantalus regains consciousness, albeit just barely. Vandro is still quite injured, but he'll survive.

[_Assume there is a pause here for appropriate reactions, et cetera._]

When the group returns to the carnival camp, a sense of urgency runs through those present. More animals have gotten sick, first becoming enraged and then collapsing into convulsions before dying. Not all animals have been affected. The reptiles and birds, for example, seem as healthy as always.

Talk from town has also spread through the camp. Similar animal attacks and illness are rumored to have hit Gragmoor Quarry.

[_And we pause again. _]

[sblock=XP!]Let's revel in 325 XP each earned in pitched battle.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2011)

whole every one is gathered, berm places his thoughts on the table, so to speak, and looks to everyon gaathered.

"This 'sickness' hits the creatures of the wild, the circuis and the domestics owned by the townfolks. It may be an undterstaement, but I think there is someoneone behind this. Thoughts?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 10, 2011)

Zantalus, looking pale and pained, shrugs, "It could be anything really a disease, a spell, an artifact. And not all of those suggest a culprit. Curious that it is not effecting sentient beings when it seems able to cover so may varieties of beast, though magic is often oddly structured like that. I am not sure what course of action to suggest. I fail to see how a rational being could gain by what occurred..." The elven mage muses.

"We might be wise to fear being rendered scape goats ourselves..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2011)

Good to consider that.  Something else toconsider is , if this the action of a rational being. However, I see nothing is harming as you mentioned, us and the plant life. Curious that.


----------



## jkason (Feb 10, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*



Aldern Foxglove said:


> Zantalus, looking pale and pained, shrugs, "It could be anything really a disease, a spell, an artifact. And not all of those suggest a culprit. Curious that it is not effecting sentient beings when it seems able to cover so may varieties of beast, though magic is often oddly structured like that. I am not sure what course of action to suggest. I fail to see how a rational being could gain by what occurred..." The elven mage muses.





Kaer shakes his head. "If this is spread out wide like it sounds, and this fast? Don't think there's any kind of natural disease can do that. Since it's hittin' the wild and the tame, don't suspect it could be the feed. Only natural thing I can think of is the water, but even then seems fast to spread.

"Think magic's most likely, but ain't like anything I've heard before. "



> "We might be wise to fear being rendered scape goats ourselves..."




The barbarian nods his head at this. "Carnies always make folk wary. If they can't find out where this comes from, we're an easy target."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2011)

"Shoud the carnie be pakin' up?"


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer shakes his head. "If the town turns, then we should be ready to move, but I'd rather figure out what the hells caused this. If it's not local, or if--worse--it's targeted on us, leaving won't fix it. We got too many animal acts to let this go. Be hard enough to replace the critters we lost; even worse if those go belly up soon as we get 'em. I say we try to find a source before we do anything else."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2011)

Berm nods. He has been resting, trying to calm hismself for the last several minutes.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 12, 2011)

Zantalus nods, "So any idea where we might start?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2011)

"The town, Gragmoor Quarry, to see if this happened to them about the same time?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 12, 2011)

"A sensible plan, but I will need to prepare a new set of spells first. So lets head off tomorrow morning." Zantalus says rising creakily to his feet. "Meet up here again tomorrow morning at dawn and head down then?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2011)

Berm will hep Zantalas to stand, though his body is still achy "sounds good to me"


----------



## jkason (Feb 16, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer nods. "Got a few scratches I should probably tend to. Morning seems good a time as any, though I think we need to keep the animals locked up, and make sure night watch is ready if any more critters from the woods decide to make their way in."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 16, 2011)

"Ah thank you Berm lad." Zantalus says smiling wearily. "Right off to rest, I won't tell you where or a certain sizable paragon of womanhood might force you to talk. Good night all."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2011)

"then there will be no rest if she finds you."

Berm also leaves and heads to his own wagon, with a minor detour, where he lets the cCvrcvs manager know to wake him for a watch about the encampment. Dispite his injurines, he wants to take care of his fellow performers.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 17, 2011)

_OOC: I'm not gone. The fever is making the rounds through the family, including me. I should get everything moving again later today or tomorrow. The party's new cleric will be introduced at that time._


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 20, 2011)

*Day Two*

The new day dawns. Thanks to the healing effects of time combined with the divine ministrations of Shalaye and Crusher Strongbrew, the carnival's resident healer, everyone is back on their feet after yesterday's terrible events.

During the night, the sickness continued to spread through the animals. Now even the reptiles have shown symptoms. Those that aren't enraged are either dying from convulsions or already dead.

Berm, Zantalus, Kaer, and Crusher arrive at the mess tent more or less at the same time. Rorbi is there, serving porridge and bread and apologizing for the lack of meat. In light of the problems with animals, it seems prudent to go vegetarian.

"Thank you for yesterday," Rorbi says to Berm, Zantalus, and Kaer. "Vandro is still a bit shaken up, but he'll be okay in a day or two. Of course, we cannot even trust the fish from the river anymore, can we? So Vandro's favorite thing to do.... It is gone."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking to Zantalus, Berm asks in earnest, "What about your pet squierrl?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 20, 2011)

Rupert slides into view from beneath a table and chitters at Berm. The "squirrel" appears healthy and in good spirits.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2011)

"Good to see you too, there Sir. Rupert the Squirrel"


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer gives Rorbi a sympathetic look as he devours his meal. "We'll find what's causing this, Rorbi, soon's we can," he assures her. "Whole circus is in trouble if we can't restore the animal acts."









*OOC:*


swapped Extra Rage for Toughness.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 22, 2011)

"You will earn a bite Berm, Rupert is a muscalid not a sciuridae, or to be more particular a ferret not a squirrel. But proper classification aside I suppose we ought to be off." The old elven wizard begins walking towards the town.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2011)

To Rupert: "You know I was only kidding, right?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 22, 2011)

The ferret just narrows his eyes at Berm and stalk off archly.

"He does not approve of squirrels, I put it down to tale envy." Zantalus says with a smile.


----------



## satinder (Feb 22, 2011)

Crusher inspects the animals hoping to find some hint as to what this sickness is.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> The ferret just narrows his eyes at Berm and stalk off archly.
> 
> "He does not approve of squirrels, I put it down to tale envy." Zantalus says with a smile.




*snort* "tale  envy, heh. *THEY CLIMB BETTER TOO!* " he exclsims to Rupert as the weasel ferret stalks off.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 25, 2011)

Crusher Strongbrew, dwarf cleric and carnie healer, arrives for breakfast late, having spent some time before examining several animals, both those already dead as well as those dying.

[sblock=Crusher]
The animals' symptoms -- the sudden violence, the convulsions, then death -- resemble certain diseases, such as rabies, as well as certain poisons, such as strychnine. This combination of symptoms doesn't seem to have any obvious natural explanation. If a disease, what is the vector that could have affected some many animals so quickly? If poisoning is the culprit, how could the poison have been introduced to so many animals of varying diets so quickly? And, why haven't any people been affected?
[/sblock]


----------



## satinder (Feb 25, 2011)

Today crusher has prepared detect poison and is going to attempt to identify whether the animals are being poisoned. By going to every sickened animal and every food supply that the sickened animals fed on, and using detect poison.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2011)

satinder said:


> Today crusher has prepared detect poison and is going to attempt to identify whether the animals are being poisoned. By going to every sickened animal and every food supply that the sickened animals fed on, and using detect poison.












*OOC:*


would the presence of poison still be in a dead critter as well?


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 27, 2011)

Breakfast and other morning activities complete, Berm, Kaer, Zantalus, and Crusher start the short walk into Gragmoor Quarry proper, heading away from the Gold Tower Inn toward the North Gate. There are a few other people on the road as well, heading to and from the town. Most give the four carnies at least a friendly nod.

The gate guards appear on edge. One of them -- a strapping youth called Vitor Lino -- waves to Kaer. The barbarian and Vitor have shared a pint or two at Grant's Inn on the other side of the Gragmoor River.

[sblock=Crusher]
Crusher's _detect poisons_ revealed the presence of an unidentifiable toxin in the camp's water, most of which is fetched from the river. The animals detect as poisoned as well, but, oddly, none of the people do.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 27, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer returns the gate guard's wave, and steers the party in his direction. "Drinking buddy," he says by way of explanation. "Lemme see what he knows afore we get ourselves inside a gate, yeah?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2011)

"Good thought"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 27, 2011)

"Ah, yes a prudent course, we shall follow your lead my boy." Zantalus says, waving a friendly greeting to the guard.


----------



## jkason (Feb 28, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer nods as the others assent to his intent, and moves easily over to Vitor.

"Morning to ya, lad," he says with a wide grin. "What's the news in the Quarry proper?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 1, 2011)

jkason said:


> "Morning to ya, lad," he says with a wide grin. "What's the news in the Quarry proper?"




Vitor claps Kaer on the shoulder. The guard shakes his head. "Nothing good, my friend. Nothing good. All sorts of trouble with animals. Since yesterday, we've lost nearly every horse in the garrison's stables. Four of us were attacked by the steeds, but thank the gods no one was killed." Vitor pauses, shaking his head again. "Heard you folks had trouble at your camp as well."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

"Yes indeed, most distressing, we were hoping someone here might have an inkling of the cause?" Zantlaus injects.


----------



## jkason (Mar 1, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

"Young girl was hurt badly," he admits to the guard. "And looks like it's hitting the wildlife, too. Had some deer nearly gored poor Zantalas and like to take more of us. Bad stuff, this."


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 2, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> "Yes indeed, most distressing, we were hoping someone here might have an inkling of the cause?" Zantlaus injects.






jkason said:


> "Young girl was hurt badly," he admits to the guard. "And looks like it's hitting the wildlife, too. Had some deer nearly gored poor Zantalas and like to take more of us. Bad stuff, this."




Vitor shakes his head, whistling through his teeth. "That's rough. It's also got to be for business for you. I know your animals are one of the big attractions for a lot of people around here. As for who got inklings, I'm not sure. I've heard the monks are quite concerned, and I'd be surprised if they're not trying to figure out what's going on. The Sheriff has issued orders for us to keep an eye out for strange animal behavior. Sort of a standing kill-on-sight order."

The young guard looks a bit sad.

"It's just not right, whatever it is that's going on."


----------



## jkason (Mar 2, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

"You've the right of it, I'm afraid," Kaer says. "We've lost a fair pile of acts to this, so we got a mite at stake in figuring out the cause. Sad as it is, Sheriff's rule ain't such a bad one; our animals turned awful quick, not much time to catch 'em and cage 'em. 

"Sounds like the monks might be our first stop," Kaer says. Assuming his companions have nothing else to ask, he bids the guard a good day and joins the others in entering the town. 

"With folks so antsy over odd animals, might do to keep Rupert out of sight while we're in town, yes?" the barbarian whispers to Zantlaus once they're out of earshot of the guard.










*OOC:*


ETA: Out of town tomorrow through Sunday with unknown internet access. Feel free to NPC if needed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2011)

Whispering to the wizard Berm says, "Not to mention they may have poor aim and miss the ferrit and hit you instead."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 4, 2011)

Zantalus merely nods, Rupert vanishing into the folds of his robes - knowing how to understand common and being nobodies fool.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 5, 2011)

The four carnies -- Berm, Kaer, Zantalus, and Crusher -- leave the gatehouse behind. Vitor wishes them luck as they depart.

The road leads directly into the market square, which is noticeably subdued. Most mornings, merchants, both local and traveling, set up temporary stalls around the square to hawk their wares. This morning, few stalls are up, and the merchants nearly outnumber the potential customers.

"Quality leather goods!" one trader says, holding up a belt. "Straight from Meir herself! Northern capital leather!"

"Good luck charms!" another says, brandishing a twisted bit of metal. "Protect yourself from animals!"

On the other side of the market square stands the Temple of Lacador. Before the temple's soaring facade stand the monks' market stalls where fresh vegetables and breads from the monastery on the other side of Gragmoor River can be purchased. Several dwarves and halflings man the stalls, their light green and blue robes clearly identifying their status as Lacadoran monks.

The high-arching double doors leading into the temple stand open. As the group approaches, faint singing drifts from the temple into the marketsquare.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2011)

"It sounds like they are busy in there. os this a good time to disturb them?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

"Who knows, but I fear our business is urgent..." Zantalus says moving forward and approaching the nearest monk. 

"Excuse me my boy, my companions and I are seeking to delve into the recent strange animal behavior we wondered if you might aide us in the matter. Have any of your number been looking into it that might speak with us? I am Zantalus, and these are my colleagues from the Circus."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Ha! i was going to have Berm chide you for calling the halfling "boy" but I just remembered your character is full elf, and old enought to be a great grandpa!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yup, he's actually meant to be an old elf so he can call pretty much anyone boy, lol. Plus he generally uses my boy, which I think has far less insulting connotations and says it in a warm way.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 6, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> "Excuse me my boy, my companions and I are seeking to delve into the recent strange animal behavior we wondered if you might aide us in the matter. Have any of your number been looking into it that might speak with us? I am Zantalus, and these are my colleagues from the Circus."




One of the robed halflings looks up at Zantalus. Dark crescents under his eyes speak plainly of his lack of sleep.

"Good day, Zantalus," he says, "if it is proper to speak of a day that follows such an evil night as a good day. I am Sašo Viljem from the monastery, as I'm sure you can tell by my robes, which certainly denote my vocation, don't they? Heh, heh. Ah, but forgive me, as I tend to ramble."

[sblock=Everyone]
Perception checks, please.
[/sblock]

Sašo pauses to chuckle a bit more before continuing. "From the circus, you say? How delightful, although, I surmise, not so much lately, as I'm sure you must have many animals as part of your shows." He scratches his chin. "Please forgive me again, as I've forgotten your question."

"They want to speak with someone about the animals," says another of the monks, a barrel-shaped dwarf with an ankle-length beard. "Go fetch Áron."

Sašo nods vigorously. He is still talking as he vanishes from sight within the temple.


----------



## satinder (Mar 6, 2011)

Crusher inspects the man and the place around him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2011)

Because of his vocational activities, Berm tends to try and be alert at all times.


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas*









*OOC:*


Apologies. I picked up a nasty chest cold during my trip, which has made focusing a real challenge. Trying to catch up now.







Kaer lets the talkative elf take the lead, and keeps his eyes and ears open in the meantime. Sadly, he can't seem to get his head focused, as his attention wanders rather like the halfling's appears to.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


 and now you have given it to your barbarian!


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 9, 2011)

_OOC: I got antsy, so I did Zantalus's Perception check. 1d20=4_

As Sašo rambled on, Kaer and Zantalus found their attention wandering. Crusher and Berm, however, proved more focused.

[sblock=Crusher & Berm]
Both notice several of the other monks rolling their eyes as Sašo blathers. 
[/sblock]

After the dwarf monk with the exceptionally long beard intervenes and sends Sašo off to find Áron, the remaining monks outside the temple chuckle. Comments about Sašo's ability to talk at great length about nothing are exchanged. The intervening dwarf lifts his beard, letting it drape over his left forearm, and he approaches the carnies.

"Sorry about Sašo," he says. "His heart's in the right place, but his mouth tends to wander all over the place. I'm Gebbert Kurt. Heard you mention animals. What can we poor monks do for you today?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 9, 2011)

"Ah, no apologies needed I assure you. We were hoping you might share what knowledge you have gleaned about the animals abhorrent recent behavior Gebbert. As circus folks are animals are a big part of livelihood so I confess it is as much self interest as anything else to try to get this problem solved." Zantlaus says smiling wearily.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2011)

Berm speaks up "not to mention how the knowledge might be used by the surrounding folks around here."


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 9, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> "Ah, no apologies needed I assure you. We were hoping you might share what knowledge you have gleaned about the animals abhorrent recent behavior Gebbert. As circus folks are animals are a big part of livelihood so I confess it is as much self interest as anything else to try to get this problem solved." Zantlaus says smiling wearily.






Scott DeWar said:


> Berm speaks up "not to mention how the knowledge might be used by the surrounding folks around here."




"Of course," Gebbert says. "Please, walk with me before Sašo figures out Áron isn't at the temple." The long-bearded dwarf tells the other monks that he is going for a walk, and then he starts strolling southward, talking at the same time. "Unfortunately, we've 'gleaned' little that's useful. We're certain that the problem is the river. Somewhere upstream, an unnatural toxin has been -- or is still being -- put into the Gragmoor."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 9, 2011)

"The river? That would make sense, so we must I suppose assume it does not effect humanoids, or at least not in the same manner... Do you happen to know where in the river it entered? Presumably it must have been upriver, but is there an area where the animals were uneffected upstream that might narrow down our area of investigation..."


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 9, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> "The river? That would make sense, so we must I suppose assume it does not effect humanoids, or at least not in the same manner... Do you happen to know where in the river it entered? Presumably it must have been upriver, but is there an area where the animals were uneffected upstream that might narrow down our area of investigation..."




Gebbert shrug as he waves good morning to a passer-by. "We're uncertain. Upstream, obviously. Scouts were sent out before sunrise. They were told to travel upstream until mid-day, and then return. They should be back by sunset with their report."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2011)

"we need to wait until we here from them then."


----------



## jkason (Mar 9, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer nods. "No use scouting the same territory, and we're not like to catch up to them by this time of day. Should use the time to check around town, yeah? See what other rumors 'bout this might be floating 'round?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 17, 2011)

Having learned what they could from the monk Gebbert, the carnies go their separate way. Gebbert wishes them luck. Kaer, Zantalus, Crusher, and Berm spend the next several hours about town.

The mood everywhere is sullen. There is a noticeable lack of meat available for sale. Indeed, the carnies learn that a wave of animal killings has swept Gragmoor Quarry. Those few animals apparently still unaffected were killed by their owners. By midday, most people have moved inside. Bird attacks started, and a few hours later, the streets are littered with feathered bodies.

One recurring opinion encountered is that the current troubles are somehow related to the hobgoblins. When Temujin, a fearsome ogre chieftan, rose to power in the Sable Highlands, he quickly subjugated weaker tribes under his standard. Most of the hobgoblins refused to submit, and Temujin waged a series of reprisals and persecutions. The hobgoblins fled their native lands for the protection of Gragmoor. Owing to the intercession of the Lacador monks, the hobgoblins were granted North Kingdom citizenship and permitted to settle along the frontier between the Two Kingdoms.

This citizenship has not been to the liking of many in Gragmoor. The hobgoblins live in their own district on the southside of the river near the abbey. Many of them have adapted to life in Gragmoor, some even converting to Lacador. Most, however, retain adherence to Nomog-Geaya, the warlike earth god of the hobgoblins. The hobgoblins of Gragmoor Quarry make their living as farmers, trappers, and hunters.

In this climate of fear, sorrow, and suspicion, the day passes toward night. Many people leave their houses, worried eyes looking skyward for afflicted birds, heading toward the market square. It is nearly time for the scouts to return and give their report.


----------



## jkason (Mar 17, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

The day does little to brighten Kaer's hopes. "Not a good sign that folks are jumping to conclusions so fast," Kaer says as he hears the rumor of hobgoblin involvement so oft-repeated during the day. "The hobbies aren't my favorite folk, but doesn't make a lot of sense for them to poison all the animals like this; they gotta eat, too, yeah? I mean, hey, at least so far we aren't getting 'it's them carnies,' but a riled up, scared mob's no good for anyone, especially if they get the hobbies riled up."

As he steps over yet another bird corpse twisted from a convulsive death, Kaer looks skyward. "Only way to stop the guessing is with some facts," he says. He jerks a thumb in the direction of the monestary and adds,  "What say we find out if the monks have a few more with from those scouts, yeah?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2011)

"it is evening, so it should be time for their return."


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 17, 2011)

Kaer, Berm, Zantalus, and Crusher return to the marketsquare. The press of citizens make getting to the front of the crowd a bit of a labor. The long-bearded Gebbert exits the temple and stands atop the stairs leading up to the facade. The general murmur rises in volume. Gebbert folds his beard over his arm and waits, scanning the crowd. Silence ripples over the assembled people.

Gebbert speaks in a loud voice. "We've no sign of or word from the scouts. This is no cause for alarm, good people. Please, return to your homes. We shall ring the bells when we have word."

The murmur returns, swelling in volume. The carnies hear several frustrated oaths and fewer calls for patience among the crowd. Still, little by little, the people begin to disperse.

Gebbert locks eyes with Zantalus and gestures for him and his friends to approach.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2011)

Berm approaches if Zantalus does.


----------



## jkason (Mar 18, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

"Looks like maybe that little speech was just to calm the crowd, you think?" the barbarian whispers to the others. "Lets see what Zanty's friend wants, shall we?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 18, 2011)

Zantalus nods frowning, and approaches Gebbert.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> Zantalus nods frowning, and approaches Gebbert.




Smiling broadly, Berms says, "Keep your smiles going for the people."


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 18, 2011)

Gebbert turns, gesturing for the carnies to follow him. Within the temple's narthex, he stops briefly to issue instructions to another monk.

"Brother," Gebbert says, "please go quickly and tell the sheriff to ensure the wall guards are on alert."

The monks nods and departs at once. Gebbert leads Berm, Kaer, Zantalus, and Crusher through an ornately carved wooden door leading off the narthex and into a narrow hall. Once in the hall, Gebbert speaks again.

"Soon I shall have to tell the people that the scouts aren't likely to return," the dwarf says. "One of the scouts, Huw Padrig, is a druid. About an hour ago, we received an animal messenger from Huw. He reported that he and the other scout were being hunted by goblins and goblin dogs. He thought escape unlikely. He also mentioned that the goblins have occupied the Cracked Bailey."

_OOC: Knowledge (local), Knowledge (history), and Knowledge (geography) checks, please._

Gebbert stops to unlock another wooden door at the end of the hallway, pulling a clanking ring of keys from his belt. He pushes the door open, revealing a octagonal chamber. Floor-to-ceiling shelves heavy with books and scrolls occupy seven of the eight walls. A cluttered desk sits in the middle of the stone floor. There is only one chair, a tattered, high-backed leather seat behind the desk.

"Please," Gebbert says, "enter. I have something important to ask of you."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 18, 2011)

Zantalus smiles sadly, "Ah, but suspicion and prejudice are ugly things, with little difference if they are well founded or not." But he manages to summon up a tired smile nevertheless.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> Zantalus smiles sadly, "Ah, but suspicion and prejudice are ugly things, with little difference if they are well founded or not." But he manages to summon up a tired smile nevertheless.












*OOC:*


 Aldon, you got ninjaed!


----------



## jkason (Mar 18, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer remains silent as the monk reveals the truth, then doesn't hesitate when asked to enter the chamber on request.









*OOC:*


Kaer isn't trained in any of the requisite skills, so he can only know information with a DC of 10, but I'll make the rolls just in case


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 18, 2011)

Zantalus follows along his brow furrowed thoughtfully.









*OOC:*


All count as trained thanks to Breadth of Experience feat.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 19, 2011)

_OOC: First, a plethora of sblocks!_

[sblock=For Berm, Kaer, and Zantalus]
All three of you have heard talk of the Cracked Bailey. Local tales say the Bailey is haunted by the restless souls of those who died there decades ago. Every now and then one hears some new story about some youths who ventured to the Bailey on a dare never to return again.
[/sblock]

[sblock=For Kaer and Zantalus]
You both know the location of the Cracked Bailey. One follows the river northward until one reaches the Aminta, the first lesser river that enters the Gragmoor. After this, one follows the Aminta upstream. The Cracked Bailey sits on the Aminta's south bank atop a rocky hill.
[/sblock]

[sblock=For Zantalus]
Those stories about youths heading up to the Cracked Bailey to never return? They're mostly false. Nearly a year ago, however, the stories took an ugly turn toward the truth. Four local youths skipped out during a holiday. Only one ever returned, but she did so floating dead in the river's current.

Also, the terrain leading up the Cracked Bailey is rather swampy. Goblins, giant frogs, and even boggards aren't unknown in the area.
[/sblock]

Gebbert leans against his desk. For the first time, the worry lines crisscrossing his face deepen. The dwarf sighs, and then speaks.

"I fear Huw and Gorka will not be returning. I also fear I know Count Olaf too well. Once word gets out about the scouts, he'll order the gates shut and the defenses increased, which I doubt will do us any good at all. He certainly won't consent to send out more scouts, and there are precious few of us monks suited to the task I fear lies ahead. I hear you acquitted yourself well when these unnatural events struck. I need people to head to the Cracked Bailey and find out what's going on. To find out if it has anything to do with these animal attacks."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2011)

"izzint that place haunted? I guess we will find out soon enough. If the gates are to be shut soon, then we better get a move on."


----------



## jkason (Mar 20, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer nods. "I know the way, though it's a slog. Swamps and more than a few native nasties. I'm as keen as any other to clear up this atrocity. Between the normal hazards and the gobbos, it's not going to be easy. Any healing especially you might have bottled up would be a boon."


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 21, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> "izzint that place haunted? I guess we will find out soon enough. If the gates are to be shut soon, then we better get a move on."






jkason said:


> Kaer nods. "I know the way, though it's a slog. Swamps and more than a few native nasties. I'm as keen as any other to clear up this atrocity. Between the normal hazards and the gobbos, it's not going to be easy. Any healing especially you might have bottled up would be a boon."




"Haunted? Could be. The Cracked Bailey has evil in its history. It does often seem as if the past's evil attracts present misfortunes. The swamps around the Bailey can be dangerous enough, that's for sure." Gebbert chews thoughtfully on his bottom lip. "Bottled healing, eh? That only seems fair. If you leave in the morning for the Bailey, I can have an acolyte waiting for you at the Gold Tower Inn. He will have your bottled healing."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2011)

in the morning will be fine to me. Might give me a  bit of time to get a few items of necessity.


----------



## jkason (Mar 22, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer nods. "Much appreciated," he says. "Then if there's no more you got from that animal messenger, I think Berm's right. We should probably make sure we're ready for the trek."


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 27, 2011)

The adventurous carnies meet at the Gold Tower Inn the next morning. A familiar face greets them.

"Good morning," says Sašo Viljem, "or, at least, I hope it proves to be a good morning in that you have success our your quest. Is that word appropriate? Quest? I think so. Has a nice heroic ring to it, don't you think?" The effusive halfling remembers the box under his arm. "Ah, but I ramble on and on, don't I? Brother Gebbert requested that I give this to you. He says it should prove useful, and do believe that he's right. Of course, Gebbert usually is. Right, that is. He's got a good head on his shoulders that one."

Sašo holds the box out. It is a small box, sturdily reinforced with bronze bands.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2011)

If no one steps up, berm will gracioulsy accept the box, "thank you, Sašo. You have been faithful in your assigned task" He opens it and .. .. .. ..


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 27, 2011)

...inside is a folded bit of paper and a leather-and-chainmail gauntlet.

"Why thank you, Berm," says Sašo, "thank you. I do try, but, of course, trying isn't the same as doing. Although, I guess, if one doesn't at least try, one will never do. Perhaps that's a paradox, no?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2011)

Berm reads the note, while half listening to the hafling, "not a paradox persay, just a linear train of action. If you never try, you will never do, if you try hard enough you just might do, but not hard enough and you won't do at all."


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer suppresses the urge to chuckle at the halfling's ramblings, instead leaning in to read the note over Berm's shoulder...


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 28, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Berm reads the note, while half listening to the hafling, "not a paradox persay, just a linear train of action. If you never try, you will never do, if you try hard enough you just might do, but not hard enough and you won't do at all."






jkason said:


> Kaer suppresses the urge to chuckle at the halfling's ramblings, instead leaning in to read the note over Berm's shoulder...




The note reads:

_I am confident this gauntlet will aid you on your mission. Wear it well. Pronounce the command word _*Crasath*_ while injured allies are close to you. Positive energy released affects up to nine within about fifteen feet of the wearer. Beware: The gauntlet has only five charges left._

The note is signed by Gebbert.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2011)

"Kaeer, your breath stinks like old cheap beer"

Berm looks about and wonders who the best candidate would be to wear it.


----------



## jkason (Mar 29, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Kaeer, your breath stinks like old cheap beer"




"Because cheap beer is usually old, and who wants to spend lots of gold on beer, so never bother with pricey beer," Kaer says, unfazed. He skims the note and nods. 

"Thanks to ya, and to Gebbert," Kaer says, smiling to the halfling. "Hopefully we won't even need what magic's left in this gadget, but it's nice to know we have it.

"Zanty, maybe you outta carry this. If we get in trouble, we'll want you hanging back, anyway, so you can keep it safe."









*OOC:*


Alternately, Kaer as 'toughest' could carry it, since we might assume he'd stay up longest in a fight and could heal folks. Honestly, though, given that the channeling ability on the gauntlet isn't selective, I don't figure it matters a whole lot since we'll want to try to keep it for use out of combat


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 1, 2011)

And so Zantalus, Kaer, and Berm travel upstream, moving cautiously through the woods toward the Haunted Bailey. It quickly becomes apparent that much of the caution, or at least that part focused on dangerous animals, is unnecessary. The woods are quiet.

Too quiet, except for the buzzing of flies.

The trio finds numerous animals, all of them dead. Birds, squirrels, deer, mice, possums. Closer to the Bailey, dead reptiles and amphibians. The stench of rot hangs thick in the air, and so do the swarms of flies.

Shortly after mid-day, through the trees atop a rugged hill, the carnies see the Haunted Bailey. And, could those be birds circling above it?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2011)

"Well, this one way to deal with a rat infestation, I guess." berm looks about and scratches his head. "Do you think we should spend the rest of the day scouting about and enter the baily in the morning?"


----------



## jkason (Apr 1, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Well, this one way to deal with a rat infestation, I guess." berm looks about and scratches his head. "Do you think we should spend the rest of the day scouting about and enter the baily in the morning?"




Kaer nods. "Don't think it does us much good going in blind," Kaer agrees. "But first thing's first: if this is the source of the poison, what the hells are those things and how are they alive when every other critter's a stinky carcas?" He squints his eyes try to pick up more detail...









*OOC:*


Kaer doesn't have any trained knowledge skills, though, so I'm not sure there's anything he can / should roll. Threw in a Perception roll, figured he might pick up some more details that might or might not modify someone's Know check:

Perception (1d20+5=24)


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 2, 2011)

Kaer squints his eyes and studies the circling birds. They are some distance away, to be sure, and details cannot be detected, but Kaer can tell there is something wrong about the flock. The path of their flight seems too regular. Kaer doesn't notice any of the sense of play or spontaneousness he's seen with other flocks of birds in flight. With these birds, it's always the same orbit over of the Haunted Bailey, and none of the birds ever even come to roost for a rest.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


can you do an aid another on perception?


----------



## jkason (Apr 2, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer relays his observations to the group. "Dunno what to make of it, really. Zanty, you figure it might be some kind of illusion? Or maybe they are real, but there's something forcin' 'em to circle like that. I mean, a real bird oughtta get tired after awhile, right? Nothing I know can keep going forever. At least, nothing living..."


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 8, 2011)

"Something is amiss, that much is true."

As if born from the forest itself, the olive-skinned fortune teller known as Shalaye glides into view.  She looks... different, somehow.  Changed.  There is fatigue clearly present in her eyes.  Her normally ribbon-laden hair is completely disheveled, bits of twigs and leaves caught within.  When last you saw her, she had left the camp on one of her oracular journeys.  She must have been in the woods for days.

She is wearing a short sword and long knife, with another knife tucked in a boot sheath.  A shortbow is strung across her chest.  She wears a snugly fitting chain shirt and a buckler on her wrist.  She has also traded her Varisian robes for a hearty explorer's outfit.  She looks more physically able, and no less stunning than before.

"Let us watch these birds to see what can be learned."









*OOC:*


I've decided that my star look-alike is Emmanuelle Chriqui.  Enjoy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 8, 2011)

"Uh, erm, um .. .. .. .."Berm stammers upon seeing her and hearing her statement, "Uh, yes. Watch the _birds._


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 8, 2011)

And so the quartet watches the birds. They do not deviate from their flight pattern. Not a single one ever comes to roost.

[sblock=Shalaye]The birds are not natural. They probably used to be, but not now.[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 8, 2011)

Shalaye frowns.  "I know not what bring you to such a place, but I am sure of this... it is most certainly cursed.  The birds that fly overhead... they live no longer.  Their presence in the sky offends Gozreh."

"It seems we have the same goal, then..." Shalaye adds, "It is... good to see you well, Berm.  The others, too, of course."


----------



## jkason (Apr 10, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer takes a sidelong look at Shalaye, but when she speaks and doesn't seem to be overcome by madness, he shrugs it off. They're circus folk, after all; odd is their business.

"Is that what this is about, then?" he wonders aloud. "Someone killing off the animals to raise them again? But why the hells would they .... ?   All right, enough looking. I think it's time we got a closer look."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2011)

Kaer said:
			
		

> "Someone killing off the animals to raise them again?




Berm mouths the word OH. "That can't be good,"he says to no one inparticulaar.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 10, 2011)

Shalaye's eyes gloss over for a moment as her head tilts to one side.  Suddenly, she snaps backs into focus and says, "If we are to investigate, it may be best to wait until morning, though many of the lesser undead need not fear the sun. Might you have any useful tonics in those robes of yours, Zantalus?"


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 20, 2011)

Cautiously the party creeps forward. The unnatural birds continue to wheel in the sky. Moving up the hill toward the ruined fort, it becomes apparent there are two ways into the bailey proper. The remnants of the old road leads up to the front gates, which have long since fallen and been overgrown by vines. The wall itself is rough and worn from decades of rain and wind. There are a places where the wall has collapsed completely.

Peering through the downed gate and through the holes in the walls reveals a grassy yard leading up the hill away from the walls toward the old tower. There is no sign of life.

The question facing the carnies: How to proceed? Through the gate? Through a crack in the wall? Over the wall?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 20, 2011)

Berm motions with a shrug towards the gate, followed by an inquisiting look.


----------



## jkason (Apr 20, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer frowns. "I'm a fan of straight-forward," he whispers, "but maybe with this one we want to not knock on the front door? Oughtta be one of those cracks we can get through, you think?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 20, 2011)

"better then some trying to climb I guess." he says in a whisper pointing up


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 21, 2011)

Shalaye ponders a moment, then says, "No matter how we enter, anyone who may be observing the grounds from the tower has the advantage.  Better we enter through somewhere less obvious."









*OOC:*


so yeah, I vote cracks.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 27, 2011)

Cautiously the carnies move from outside the wall to inside. The unnatural birds continue to circle overhead, silent and eerie. The hill slopes upward toward the tower, which appears in a better state of repair than the wall.

The small windows that pierce the tower are too small to permit entry by anyone larger than a small child. The doors into the structure are shut and look solid enough, at least from a distance. The grass and weeds run riot, having grown to nearly waist height. It wouldn't be difficult for a man --  or something of similar size -- to crouch down and remain unseen.

_OOC: Perception checks please, plus whatever else you might want to do. I put the player's map of the Old Bailey in the OP of the OOC for safekeeping._


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer crouches down to try to make as little of himself as possible. He surveys the inner grounds, but can't help but be distracted by the continuous circling of the faux birds. 

"Once around, or straight in?" he whispers.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

"Iwould prefer to go once around. whispers BErm


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 28, 2011)

"Very good, but let us be quick about it!" Shalaye whispers.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

Berm gestures to Kaer with an 'after you' gesture and will follow soon after words.


----------



## jkason (Apr 28, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer nods and begins making a sweep of the courtyard with Berm.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


consider this as notice that he is actively looking for traps, as well as what ever he has already spotted


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Shalaye will follow the group, nocking an arrow for good measure.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Um, are we still playing this?  Last post date was April 28th.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2011)

it has been a crazy bad week for him. He, I think, is trying to get on the games here this weekend.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 17, 2011)

The quartet cautiously skirts the perimeter of the building. Although the masonry is weathered and vine-covered, it remains solid. The two doors into the building appear stout. The windows are shuttered. As the adventurers complete their inspection, there is a fluttering overhead. The flock of birds wings in, settling on the walls around the Old Bailey, a few of them on the building. Lifeless eyes stare at the intruders. Dozens of undead birds of various types perch silently, expectantly.

_OOC: Berm doesn't notice any traps. And, sorry for the delay. _


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


life- _se' la-_


----------



## jkason (May 17, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer gulps as the birds land and he and Berm return to the others. 

"That ... does not seem good," he whispers. "I think it might be time to go inside before we find out that undead carrion feeders actually prefer live flesh..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2011)

"Undead carrion-live flesh-huh?" Poor Berm Missed what Kaer was trying to say as it seems like double talk to him. However the mention of getting away from the necrotic avians was a preferred thought so he looked toward the entrance and approached. he looks about for any traps or alarm wires that may be hiding about.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 18, 2011)

"it is possible, Kaer," Shalaye offered helpfully, "Unless directly commanded, undead often follow the daily routine of their former life."

"... I fail to see how this information helps us," she commented to no one in particular.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


five days later, still nothing from anyone.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 22, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> five days later, still nothing from anyone.




_OOC: I'm getting there. I have to take my son to a meeting in a bit, and then I can update the game._


----------



## Mark Chance (May 22, 2011)

> The quartet cautiously skirts the perimeter of the building. Although the masonry is weathered and vine-covered, it remains solid. The two doors into the building appear stout. The windows are shuttered. As the adventurers complete their inspection, there is a fluttering overhead. The flock of birds wings in, settling on the walls around the Old Bailey, a few of them on the building. Lifeless eyes stare at the intruders. Dozens of undead birds of various types perch silently, expectantly.
> 
> Kaer gulps as the birds land and he and Berm return to the others.
> 
> ...




Not seeing any traps or alarm wires, Berm pushes the door. It gives a little, but presses back. Something on the floor leans against the other side. And that's when the birds explode into murderous action. The air fills with undead avians, their beaks stretched wide, their dead eyes glittering with unholy light. Other that the flapping of their diseased wings, the monstrous flock is silent.

[sblock=Roll Initiative!]OOC: Sorry for the long delay for such a short post. Busy week, but at least we're done with state-mandated testing. I need initiative checks and actions. Forcing the door will require a DC 12 Strength check and a standard action. One other person can fit on the door to Aid Another with a DC 10 Strength check, granting a +2 bonus.

If you don't beat the bird swarm's initiative, your going to get hit with some pain.

Undead Bird Swarm Initiative: 1d20+1=8.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2011)

Berm hears the flapping of the wings and puts his shoulder into the door.

"Kaer! On three! One, two, Three! He will let the barbarian do most of the shoulder work, but will assist him with his own strength.


----------



## jkason (May 23, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human invulnerable rager*

Seeing the birds dive triggers Kaer's adrenaline. His eyes grow rimmed with red, and he breathing quickens, but even his barbarian gifts and Berm's aid aren't enough to force the door open. The barbarian draws his greatsword and braces for impact.









*OOC:*


Status: DR 1, Raging.

Sorry, guys. I beat the initiative, but even raging and with an aid bonus, Kaer's a big fat loser vs. the door:

Initiative (1d20+2=13)

Raging strength check (no aid added) (1d20+5=9)


----------



## Herobizkit (May 23, 2011)

Shalaye grimaces as the barrier bears the brunt of the bulky brawlers' bash.

Dropping her arrow, she grasps her butterfly symbol of Desna and concentrates, preparing to send a burst of positive energy spiraling outward into the flock of fetid falcons.









*OOC:*


Ready action: positive energy burst when closest enemy is 5' away.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2011)

seeing the barbarian not open the door, Berm pulls out his lock picks and works on the lock.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Last post, 23 May.  This is getting sad, as in frowny-face sad.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2011)

Mark, are you still with us? Should we perform an e-seance?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 6, 2011)

*Versus the Undead Birds! (Round 1)*

_OOC: School's out for summer! Huzzah! Time to kick things into gear. Thanks for your patience. I'm guessing that our wizard is gone. Let's just write him out of the scene._

Not seeing any traps or alarm wires, Berm pushes the door. It gives a little, but presses back. Something on the floor leans against the other side. And that's when the birds explode into murderous action. The air fills with undead avians, their beaks stretched wide, their dead eyes glittering with unholy light. Other that the flapping of their diseased wings, the monstrous flock is silent.

Berm hears the flapping of the wings and puts his shoulder into the door. "Kaer! On three! One, two, Three!" He will let the barbarian do most of the shoulder work, but will assist him with his own strength.

Seeing the birds dive triggers Kaer's adrenaline. His eyes grow rimmed with red, and he breathing quickens, but even his barbarian gifts and Berm's aid aren't enough to force the door open. The door does, however, shudder under the pressure. More effort could perhaps force it. The barbarian draws his greatsword and braces for impact.

Shalaye grimaces as the barrier bears the brunt of the bulky brawlers' bash. Dropping her arrow, she grasps her butterfly symbol of Desna and concentrates, preparing to send a burst of positive energy spiraling outward into the flock of fetid falcons. Decaying flesh and feathers burn as the wave of positive energy washes over the oncoming flock. Several birds burst and fall to the ground.

In the next instant, the air around the heroes is full of undead birds. Beaks peck. Claws scratch. Wings buffet. Kaer, Berm, and Shalaye all suffer from cuts, gashes, and bruises.

_OOC: Actions for next round. The undead swarm is composed of Tiny creatures. It suffers half damage from weapons._

[sblock=About the Door]
Berm: The door isn't locked. It's blocked by something on the other side.

Everyone: The Strength check DC to force the door is now a 10. Of course, the swarm is right on top of everyone at the moment.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Intiatives: Berm (26), Kaer (13), Shalaye (10), Undead Bird Swarm (8).

Berm: injured (4 points).
Kaer: injured (3 points); DR 1, raging.
Shalaye: injuured (2 points).
Bird Swarm: injured (4 points).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Bird Swarm Will Save: 1d20+3=10.
Swarm Damage vs. Berm, Kaer, Shalaye: 1d6=4, 1d6=4, 1d6=2.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas*

"They'd just follow us in now," Kaer says, leaving his efforts with the door aside, and instead slicing bird bodies from the air as best he can with his longsword, and cursing at the inefficiency of it. Ever since this craziness started, he never seemed to have the proper tools on hand...

[sblock=ooc]I'm assuming a 19 hits, though I could be wrong. If it does hit, 7 damage to the swarm:

Longsword (rage) vs. swarm (1d20+7=19, 2d6+7=15)[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 6, 2011)

"Desna's light will provide, but is not without its limits," Shalaye yells, but her voice is muffled by the incessant flapping of the undead swarm.  Calling to her inner power, she sends forth a second burst of golden energy...









*OOC:*


Channel Energy again... and yay!  We're all healed!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 7, 2011)

Berm is not the least bit happy with the fowl foul situation he is in, but he will do his best to stab a bird with his rapier, However he seems to be a bit distracted by the talon the bird is trying to gouge his eye out with.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 7, 2011)

*Versus the Undead Birds! (Round 2)*

Berm is not the least bit happy with the fowl foul situation he is in, but he will do his best to stab a bird with his rapier, However he seems to be a bit distracted by the talon the bird is trying to gouge his eye out with.

"They'd just follow us in now," Kaer says, leaving his efforts with the door aside, and instead slicing bird bodies from the air as best he can with his longsword, and cursing at the inefficiency of it. Ever since this craziness started, he never seemed to have the proper tools on hand. Kaer's sword cuts a deadly swath through the undead birds. Broken bodies litter the ground, and the number of unholy avians swarming around the heroes diminshes noticeably.

"Desna's light will provide, but is not without its limits," Shalaye yells, but her voice is muffled by the incessant flapping of the undead swarm.  Calling to her inner power, she sends forth a second burst of golden energy. The healing touch of Desna closes cuts and heals bruises, and its a good thing too. Although the undead bird swarm has suffered terrible damage, its fury does not abate. All three adventurers suffer further wounds, especially the oracle.

_OOC: The undead bird swarm has only a few hit points left._

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Intiatives: Berm (26), Kaer (13), Shalaye (10), Undead Bird Swarm (8).

Berm: injured (3 points).
Kaer: injured (1 points); DR 1, raging.
Shalaye: injured (5 points).
Bird Swarm: injured (11 points).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Swarm Damage vs. Berm, Kaer, Shalaye: 1d6=3, 1d6=2, 1d6=5.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 7, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human invulnerable rager*

Encouraged by the birds his swing killed, Kaer tries to cut more down, but with their numbers thinned, the clump of birds is far less dense, and his blade catches nothing but air.

[sblock=ooc]Greatsword (rage) vs swarm attack;damage (1d20+7=9, 2d6+7=11)[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 8, 2011)

Shalaye draws her shortsword. _ Hopefully we've thinned them enough... must conserve...

_She yells, "Spread out!" as she stabs at the remaining fetid fowl.









*OOC:*


Draw weapon, Attack.  5' step away from the others if possible.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 14, 2011)

[MENTION=2795]Mark Chance[/MENTION] ... BUMP!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 14, 2011)

*Versus the Undead Birds! (Round 3)*

Berm moves away, drawing his rapier and stabbing madly about. He fails to inflict any more damage to the undead bird swarm. Encouraged by the birds his swing killed, Kaer tries to cut more down, but with their numbers thinned, the clump of birds is far less dense, and his blade catches nothing but air.

Shalaye draws her shortsword. _ Hopefully we've thinned them enough... must conserve..._ She yells, "Spread out!" as she stabs at the remaining fetid fowl.

Only the raging barbarian remains within the bird swarm's deadly reach. Kaer suffers more minor cuts and bruises.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Intiatives: Berm (26), Kaer (13), Shalaye (10), Undead Bird Swarm (8).

Berm: injured (3 points).
Kaer: injured (2 points); DR 1, raging.
Shalaye: injured (5 points).
Bird Swarm: injured (11 points).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Berm's Attack: 1d20+2=13, 1d6+1=5.
Undead Bird Swarm Damage: 1d6=2.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2011)

ooc: Oops , I missed my turn. sorry 'bout that.

Berm tries to stab at he birds once again


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human invulnerable rager*

No longer holding anything back now that his friends are not in range, Kaer lets loose, his greatsword hacking through every bit of space around him, chopping through any bird unlucky enough to be near him.

[sblock=ooc]Greatsword (rage) vs. swarm; damage (1d20+7=23, 2d6+7=12)  half damage = 6 damage to the swarm[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 14, 2011)

Shalaye utters a frustrated growl as she slashes wildly with her shortsword.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 18, 2011)

*Versus the Undead Birds! (Final Round)*

Berm tries to stab at he birds once again. No longer holding anything back now that his friends are not in range, Kaer lets loose, his greatsword hacking through every bit of space around him, chopping through any bird unlucky enough to be near him. Shalaye utters a frustrated growl as she slashes wildly with her shortsword.

The frenzied attacks crush more undead birds and disperse the swarm. Only a few of the monstrous animals remain in the air. The three battered and bruised adventurers notice, however, other undead avians on the walls around the moathouse. Several of the unholy things hop about, their corpsey eyes intent on the party. It seems likely another attack is imminent.

With several shoves against the door into the moathouse, the portal opens enough for someone to slip through....

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Berm: injured (3 points).
Kaer: injured (2 points); DR 1, raging.
Shalaye: injured (5 points).
Bird Swarm: destroyed.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
None.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2011)

"Shalaye, get in there"


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 19, 2011)

Nodding, Shalaye deftly dives sideways through the portal.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2011)

"Kaer, follow us in! then berm enters.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 19, 2011)

_OOC: Please don't forget that you all have the magic glove. Everyone gets +200 XP._

One after the other, the adventurers move through the door, closing it behind them to keep the undead birds out. The stench in the room is awful, and buzzing flies don't make things more pleasant. The object that had blocked the door turns out to be a body, ripe with rot and obviously the victim of violence. In life, he had been human. The gear and gore-stained tabard indicate he had been a member of Gragmoor's militia. Surely, the body is Gorka, the other scout who accompanied the druid Huw Padrig.

The room in which the carnies find themselves is a mess. The ceiling comes to a point about twelve feet overhead. Rafters cross the ceiling about four feet lower than that. The room itself is a rectangle, perhaps 25 feet long and at least 15 feet wide. It seems likely the chamber had once been a sort of barracks.

Ruined furniture, much of it smashed to bits, has been tossed about, but some time ago, judging by the dust and cobwebs. The shuttered windows admit little light. The two doors leading to the exterior are stout. A third, leading to the old bailey's tower, stands slightly ajar.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2011)

"This does not bode well for Hew Padrig." Berm moves quetly to yhe partially open door.








*OOC:*


Truth: I actually did forget we had the glove


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 20, 2011)

"Do not be so quick to judge, Berm," Shalaye says flatly, "Druids have access to many surprising powers, and Dwarves are a tenacious lot.  Gozreh surely wants Her child to be safe."

He face flushes and, with defiant anger, she concludes, "Huw Padrig_ must _be alive."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2011)

Berm responds in a whisper, "I am sorry, You are right."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 27, 2011)

While Kaer and Shalaye stand watch, Berm stealths forward to the slightly ajar door. Lances of sunlight from outside pierce the weather-worn gaps in the shutters. The interior of the moathouse is more shadow than light. Peering through the door, Berm sees the ground floor of the tower. It too is a mess, although less so than the entry chamber. A winding stone staircase heads up counterclockwise, vanshing through an opening in the wooden ceiling.

It seems likely the tower's ground floor once served as barracks. Remains of cots litter the floor near the walls. An overturned footlocker can be seen. A ragged, vermin-chewed rug lies rumpled on the floor near the center of the room. The walls are solid stone, without windows or other doors. If it were not for the weak light from the entry chamber, the tower's ground floor would be quite dark.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2011)

Berm motions for the others to follow him as he advances to and up the steps.


----------



## jkason (Jun 29, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human invulnerable rager*

As the door is thrown shut, Kaer seems to shudder, and he stumbles. 

"Hold a moment," he says weakly. "The bloodrage takes a toll." As Berm checks the way before them, the large man gathers back his strength with his wits, and nods as the group moves up the stairs.









*OOC:*


In the last bit of catching up after my own trip. Kaer exits rage, leaves him weakend for 2x as many rounds. I think that's 6 rounds, then? A minute of non-combat time.p







[sblock=resources used]Rage used / per day: 3/10[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


I have no problems letting the party meat shield regain strength!!


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 10, 2011)

"Rest while you can," Shalaye says grimly, "We have much to do."








*OOC:*


[MENTION=2795]Mark Chance[/MENTION]: Should we call this one a wash?  At the rate we're going, we may not finish this quest for two real-time years.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 10, 2011)

_OOC: I refuse to give up. Instead, I'll push ahead a bit. _

Cautiously the carnies move up the stairs after giving Kaer time to rest. They discover a scene much the like the one on the ground floor: disuse, signs of decay. There are arrow slits in the walls. Peering out offers limited views of the grounds. There isn't much to see, although here and there the heroes can see that the undead birds have returned to the aerial patrols. There is a trapdoor in the ceiling that leads to the roof. The ladder that once led up to it has been broken. Rungs and supports lay on the floor.

It seems to be a dead end.

A more thorough search commences. Eventually, Berm discovers another trapdoor, this one cleverly concealed underfoot in the tower's ground floor. It takes some effort to get it open. On the other side of it are steep, narrow stone steps heading down into darkness.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2011)

"i wonder where this goes to? We are going to need light." He digs around in his pack and withdraws a small bundle of sunrods. removing one he asks, " shall we?"


----------



## jkason (Jul 10, 2011)

Kaer nods. "If it means we don't go back out into the undead birds, I'm all for it."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2011)

Berm nods in agreement.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 11, 2011)

Shalaye smirks. "Perhaps the hulking warriors would prefer to go first?"








*OOC:*


Marching order... Kaer, Berm, Shalaye?


----------



## jkason (Jul 11, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*



Herobizkit said:


> Shalaye smirks. "Perhaps the hulking warriors would prefer to go first?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kaer chuckles. "Be happy to take the lumps up front," the barbarian says.









*OOC:*


works for me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


works for me too!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 15, 2011)

With the barbarian in the lead, the carnies descend the stairs. Berm's sunrod illuminates the way, casting dark shadows all around. The steps go down about 15 or so feet, ending in a cramped landing before a stout wooden door.

Berm checks the door. It is neither locked nor trapped. No sounds can be heard from the other side. When the door is opened, a draft of warm air wafts upward into the carnies' faces. It carries with it the unmistakable stench of decay tingued with something else. Something acidic.

On the other side of the door is a corridor cut through the earth and braced left and right and along the ceiling with sturdy timbers. The hall runs due east for about 40 feet before ending in another door. A smaller portal sits in the southern wall about halfway down the hall.


----------



## jkason (Jul 15, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer frowns at the smell. "That doesn't bode well," he whispers, but continues on, not seeing much in the way of options. As they reach the small portal in the hall, he turns to the other two.

"So, do we check out the small door, or keep moving? Might be worth making sure nothing's coming up from behind."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2011)

"I am guessing the best thing is to check it out."


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 17, 2011)

Shalaye nods curtly.  "Indeed.  Best to thoroughly explore before we march into the source of that unholy stench."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2011)

"you think the stench may lead to the animals attacking?"


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 17, 2011)

"Or the victims," Shalaye says plainly.  She looks uncomfortable, but determined.









*OOC:*


If [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] has no objections, I'd like to nominate [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] as 'party leader'.  Instead of us wasting time posting "me too" when we come to every turn and closed door, Kaer will decide which direction to take.  We can sound off if we're against the decision, of course.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2011)

I am totally for it


----------



## jkason (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian*

Kaer steps aside to let Berm check the side door for traps. If the rogue clears the portal, he'll open the door cautiously.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2011)

With his finger tips not quite ever touching any thing, Berm puts his discerning eye to the test









*OOC:*


added disable, just in case it was needed


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 20, 2011)

The door is neither trapped nor locked. The acidic smell, however, is stronger near the door, especially toward the floor. After the door is cautiously opened, the carnies find themselves facing a cramped storage room. On either side of narrow aisle are stacked crates, small barrels, and sacks. The acidic smell is now almost strong enough to make the eyes water.

The room is about eight feet wide and at least 15 feet deep. The aisle itself is about five feet wide.


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human invulnerable rager*

Kaer pulls his tunic up over his mouth and nose. "Gods, that's awful," he whispers. "Be ready to make a beeline back out if that's not just a spill we're smelling," he adds, moving cautiously into the room.

Perception (1d20+5=11)


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 20, 2011)

Shalaye sniffs cautiously, frowning as she does.









*OOC:*


Attempt to identify the acidic smell - try to determine its source and/or what effects it may have.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


 is this a wood floor?







if the answer to the ooc question is yes, Berm will attempt to look for loose boards.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 23, 2011)

The carnies move into the crowded storage room, treading carefully on the hard-packed earthen floor. Shalaye's knowledge of nature cannot identify the acidic spell, but a quick check of a few of the containers reveals an assortment of powdered mixtures of various colors and textures. While deciding what to do next, everyone hears the _creeeek!_ of hinges followed by a _thud!_ coming from the hallway.


----------



## jkason (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human invulnerable rager*

Kaer swears under his breath at the sound. He moves to reverse his position so that he can hold his ground against anything coming in from the hallway.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 26, 2011)

Berm taps gently on Shalaye's shoulder and gestures for her to trade places with kaer and himself for safety.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 26, 2011)

Shalaye nods, a curt smile on the corner of her mouth.  As she trades places, she nocks an arrow and holds it ready.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 28, 2011)

The carnies hear the scuff of dragging feet before the thing shuffles into view, moving slowly on bent legs. The man had once been alive, but no longer. He is now a mouldering mockery of the living, dressed in a dirty and tattered shroud that has been pulled back from its slack face.

Its awkward shuffle stops in the doorway. The zombie's dry eyes scan left and right. Although the heroes are plainly visible, it doesn't seem to notice them at all.

_OOC: You can start a surprise round if you want. Initiative plus a standard or move action. The zombie is not moving to attack._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 28, 2011)

watching in silence, Berm puts his hand lightly on the strongman, not wanting to startle him. He makes indications that maybe they should follow it to see where it is going.


----------



## jkason (Jul 28, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human invulnerable rager*

Kaer tenses but does not act. He nods slightly and holds his ground, waiting for the zombie to pass.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 29, 2011)

Shalaye grits her teeth, but does nothing else.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 29, 2011)

The carnies hold fast. The zombie shuffles into the room, slides a box from atop a barrel, and starts to turn, carrying the box with it as it steps back toward the hall. In a moment, the monster has moved out of sight.

Moving forward, the carnies peer around the corner of the door jamb. The zombie lugs the box toward the door at the far end of the hall, which now stands open. A second zombie leans against the door, holding a stout crossbar in its hands. Beyond it are stairs leading down. Flickering lights and shadows play on the walls and slanted ceiling.


----------



## jkason (Jul 29, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human invulnerable rager*



Mark Chance said:


> A second zombie leans against the door, holding a stout crossbar in its hands. Beyond it are stairs leading down. Flickering lights and shadows play on the walls and slanted ceiling.




"They bar that door, we're never getting through," Kaer whispers. "At least not quietly. Think we're going to have to rush them."









*OOC:*


Rolled initiative in anticipation of attacking, but I'll wait to get a nod from the others before Kaer goes charging in:

Initiative (1d20+2=3)

Looks like it's be a slow charge in any event.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 29, 2011)

"An excellent idea," Shalaye said flatly, "I knew not how much longer I could bear their presence."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 30, 2011)

Berm nods silently


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 30, 2011)

_OOC: You have surprise on the two zombies. There's about 20 feet between the storeroom and stairs going down. Act away! _


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 31, 2011)

place holder for action.
sorry all. family emergency going on. I will have something soon.

Berms throws himself into the closing door to keep it open, while moving he arms him self with a second weapon-a dagger.

_*"Harunghf!"*_


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 1, 2011)

Shalaye waits no longer.  She raises her bow and lets loose an arrow at one of the monstrosities.









*OOC:*


Shoot at the Zombie with the crowbar.


----------



## jkason (Aug 1, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human invulerable rager*

Kaer's grip tightens on his greatsword as he breaks out into a sweat, his breath quickening. Once his companions have acted he barrels down the hallway, hacking away at the undead.









*OOC:*


Kaer has the lowest initiative. Rage (free action), charge attack on the closest zombie:

Raging charge greatsword; damage (1d20+9=16, 2d6+6=12)







[sblock=ooc]status & resources]HP: 28/30
Raging
AC: 14 (18 base -2 rage -2 charge)
Rage rounds remaining / per day: 11/16[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 2, 2011)

*Zombies! Round 1*

[sblock=Shalaye]Shalaye knows zombies are resistant to slashing weapons.[/sblock]

Berms throws himself into the closing door to keep it open, while moving he arms himself with a second weapon-a dagger. _*"Harunghf!"*_

Shalaye waits no longer. She raises her bow and lets loose an arrow at one of the monstrosities. The arrow flies past the zombie and down the stairs.

Kaer's grip tightens on his greatsword as he breaks out into a sweat, his breath quickening. Once his companions have acted he barrels down the hallway, hacking away at the undead. Kaer's blade _thunks!_ into the zombie's rotting flesh. The injury would surely have been fatal to a living target, but the zombie merely shudders and grunts.

_OOC: First normal round of combat!_

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Initiative Order: Berm, Shalaye, Zombies, Kaer
Berm: injured (3 points).
Kaer: injured (2 points); DR 1, raging.
Shalaye: injured (5 points).
Zombies: Z1 (injured, 7 points).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Zombie Initiative: 1d20=11.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 3, 2011)

Berm binds himself backed into the corner with the thought _'What was I thinking_?' He turns only to find himself further in dire straits by being surrounded by both of the zombies.

"Ha! you can't get away from me now I have you completely surrounded!" His unheeded remark is clearly false bravado.

slashity slash-stabbity stab!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2011)

bumpity bump?


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


I didn't realize *I* was the one that dropped the ball on this one.







As Shalaye sees Berm stumble into a corner, a tiny smile creeps along one side of her mouth.  "Typical Berm," she says under her breath.

Dropping her bow, she pulls out her dagger and engages one of the lumbering corpses.









*OOC:*


5 foot step NE, slash at Z1 (Daggers are Piercing or Slashing)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


bummer opf a crit confirm.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sending some live to [MENTION=2795]Mark Chance[/MENTION] to remind him we're still here.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 5, 2011)

Berm binds himself backed into the corner with the thought _'What was I thinking_?' He turns only to find himself further in dire straits by being surrounded by both of the zombies.

"Ha! you can't get away from me now I have you completely surrounded!" His unheeded remark is clearly false bravado. Berm lunges with his rapier and dagger, but his attacks are clumsy.

As Shalaye sees Berm stumble into a corner, a tiny smile creeps along one side of her mouth.  "Typical Berm," she says under her breath. Dropping her bow, she pulls out her dagger and engages one of the lumbering corpses, driving the blade into rotting flesh.

The zombies counterattack, one going after Shalaye, the other Berm. A powerful slam crashes into Shalaye. She shudders under its great strength. Berm ducks under the other zombie's deadly attack.

[sblock=Herobizkit]Ouch![/sblock]

_OOC: Kaer and Berm are up._

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Initiative Order: Berm, Shalaye, Zombies, Kaer
Berm: injured (3 points).
Kaer: injured (2 points); DR 1, raging.
Shalaye: KOd (15 points, @ -2 hp).
Zombies: Z1 (injured, 11 points).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Zombie vs. Shalaye: url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3176674/]1d20+4=17, 1d6+4=10[/url].
Zombie vs. Berm: 1d20+4=6, 1d6+4=7.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2011)

"I am Berm McCaffe who is here to give you eternal rest!"








*OOC:*


can you fight normally with one weapon and fight defensively with a second weapon, with the normal penalties that apply to only the second weapon?






[sblock=pending fight information]
	
	



```
Weapons:    Attack  Damage    Critical  type
Rapier        +2    1d6+1     18-20/x2    p
Dagger        +2    1d4+1     19-20/X2    p/S
Short Bow     +3    1d6           X3      P
Club          +2    1d6+1         X2      B
dagger thrown +4    1d4+1     19-20/X2    p/s

two weapon fighting (Rapier and Dagger or club)
Weapon       Att    Dam        Crit      Type
Rapier        +0    1d6+1     18-20/X2    P
with
Dagger        +0    1d4+1     19-20/X2    p/s
or 
club          +0    1d6+1        X2       B
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 5, 2011)

The PRD said:
			
		

> You can choose to fight defensively when attacking. If you do so, you take a –4 penalty on all attacks in a round to gain a +2 to AC for the same round.




_OOC: I have to go "No" on that last question. _


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2011)

ah, got it boss.

next question: with 2 weapon defense feat it seems to stack a +2 to ac when fighting defensively. Is that correct? (Of course still at the neg 4 to attack)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2011)

pending action: fight defensively:
-4 att rapier
-4 att dagger

+4 to ac giving A/C 19


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2011)

*Kaer Fegavas, human invulnerable rager barbarian*

As Shalaye crumples, Kaer spares only a moment before he turns his blood-red glare back to the zombie before him, splitting it down the center before stepping toward the second zombie with the clear intention of repeating the process.

"I'm going to gut you like your brother for that," he growls softly.

[sblock=actions]Attack Z1:

Raging, flanking Greatsword attack; damage (1d20+9=25, 2d6+7=16)

Even with DR, I'm assuming that drops it.   If not, skip the next part. If so:

Move to square between zombie and the prone Shalaye[/sblock]


[sblock=status&resources]HP: 28/30
Raging
AC: 14 (18 base -2 rage -2 charge)
Rage rounds remaining / per day: 10/16[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


With regret, I'm going to have to pull out from this PbP.  It's moving along much too slowly, and I have other games I'm interested in.  Thanks for letting me come back - feel free to NPC Shalaye or have her die, whichever works.


----------

